# ACU at UCH, London Part 5



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home....

Good luck  

Natasha x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Looks like I'm the 1st to post on our new home ! Hope you are all well today.

Just had a call from the lovely Sarah (the Embryologist). All of the 20 eggs that fertilised have gone onto divide and are all in the top two grades. She will monitor all closely and we are aiming to go to blastocyst on Saturday (Day 5) or Sunday (day 6) depending on their growth and survival.

I am alone in the office today and have spent the last 10 minutes   with relief but I know that we have still a long way to go and am trying to stay grounded !)

Still feeling tender but slept 10 hours last night and the arnica is helping, thanks Emilia. Going for accupunture tonight so that should help !

Emilia and Adelaide hope you are both well today.

Julia, I admire your bravery trying to recover from EC and have a DS aswell to look after. I have found it quite difficult.  

Ginny best of luck tomorrow and don't worry both Nome and yourself, whenever you start your treatment we will be there to guide you through like the others have been there for me  .

Hope you all have a lovely day and as I'm so happy so far here are some flowers for all and I'm going to blow all of your bubbles.  

                     

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Catherine *that is fantastic news! You are definitely on track for blastocyst transfer now! I am so excited for you!

It is very emotional - DH and I hugged and cried when we got that first phone call. Every day after that is a rollercoaster - waiting for the call, getting tense and then the flood of relief when you hear all is well. Try to stay as positive as you can because it is a tough few days you have ahead. Your little embies are doing so well - try and spend some time visualising them growing and dividing - I know it sounds wacky but I really think it helps. I looked at the pictures on the carnegie stages of embryo development website so I I knew what to visualise when!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia,

Thanks for your good wishes and encouragement.  

I have been reading up on blastocysts and the various cell stages of developments it's so interesting.
It's surreal but DH and I talk about them all the time and are imagining them growing away in the laboratory....weird but it keeps us focused and am surrounding myself with the colour orange  .

Take care,

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I printed out the orange circle from her really big and stuck it on my fridge! DH bought me orange flowers too so the orange vibe worked for me!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

Catherine that is so amazing.  your little embies sound like they are busy busy...such good news so far.  keeping everything crossed for you.   

I am having a bit of a rough time at work beacause of all the time i have needed off for appointments...feeling it is grinding me down a bit,  but trying to see the bigger picture.  been really emotional the last two days...scared about the op tomorrow and apprehensive in case he finds something bad, not just a polyp.  crazy how your imagination runs wild.

hope you are all having good days.  Catheine, think beautiful orange thoughts.

Take care
Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Sorry you're feeling low Ginny - it's a lot to go through on top of being about to embark on IVF and it's only natural you would feel down. I really hope eveything is ok with the polyp. I had one on my cervix once and I think once they know it's there they can be pretty sure about what it is so hopefully no nasty suprises.

I hope your work can be understanding as you really do need this time and time to recover from all the steps in your treatment. Sending you a big hug and positive vibes for the op.
xxxxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi everyone,

*Ginny*- sorry to hear you are feeling down. Yes, this whole process is an emotional rollercoaster and is also very time consuming. Deal with each event as it happens and then you will know where you are heading treatment wise. I hope your op went well this morning and once you are recovered let us know how it went. 

Just had my update from the Embryologist (different one today but it's nice to compare their opinions on the embies). 20 are still growing, 16 embies are at stage 6-8 cell division (expected for Day 3) and the remaining are at stage 4-6 cell division (slow). 
We will now be going to blastocyst transfer on Saturday.

I am still very tender but my 'duck walk' has slightly improved !!! 

Hope everyone else is well.

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

That's great news Catherine - I shall be rooting for you saturday.

You might find the slow ones catch up too - we had a few slow ones and by day 5 they were all pretty much the same. Ours didn't go to blastocyst until day 6 - even the ones that had been racing ahead. Just in case this happens to you - though I'm sure it won't - the embryologist we saw on the day said day 6 blasts aren't as good as day 5 ones and made us feel really down. But it turns out they do pretty much just as well in terms of implantation and we got our BFP so if you get that, don't let it stress you for a second.

But I am sure your fast ones will make it for day 5 anyway. Stop the arnica on saturday morning or friday night and make sure you get lots of bed rest after et. I rested almost all the time in bed for 3 days. It was frustrating but certainly paid off!


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls

I hope you are all feeling well.

Ginny - I hope today went well. Have a good rest this weekend and I'm sure you will feel so much better once this bit is behind you.

Catherine - Great news about the embies and blastocyst (although I'm not totally sure what blastocyst is all about) I need to do some more reading up on that!

Emilia, Adelaide and Julia hope you are all ok and enjoying the sun.

I've just booked my first acupuncture session for a few weeks time so I'm feeling quite excited. I'm wearing my new orange top (didn't realise it was the colour for us girls) and off to buy some pineapple juice and brazil nuts!

Take care

Nome x


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Good afternoon,

What an amazing day (although now looks like its going to rain). Hard to believe it is going to snow on Monday.

Have been going through all of Jack's baby clothes as have 4 friends who are pregnant, due to pop soon and could do with some things. For his first year there are 4 bin bags half full and there are still years 2 - 4 to go! As the only grandson to jewish grandparents he might have got a bit spoilt over his first few months! Anyway it was nice to see his clothes, didn't get teary or anything (am I in denial or just moved on?) and pleased that they are going to a good home.

*Catherine* - well remembered that Jack was at home with me after EC with chicken pox - it wasn't the best of weeks but we had some nice moments. Hope you are feeling a bit less ducky like and very exciting about blasts on Saturday. I had Sarah too - very nice.

*Ginny * - hope today went well and perhaps with some further information you are feeling more positive.

*Nome and Emilia* - keep on wearing orange!

*Adelaide and Abdah* - how are you two 5 week pregnanters?!

Going to see about Jane tonight - can't resist an english costume drama - and going to wagamammas and already know what I am going to eat!

Julia


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Catherine, well done on your embies. You must be so proud of their progression! Really glad to hear they're dividing along so nicely and that you're going to blastocyst. I guess you'll also have a good batch to freeze after this. You must be so excited about ET this weekend! As you now know, ACU has a really good track record of producing pregnant ladies, especially with blasts! All my thoughts are with you.  

Ginny, hope removal of the polyp went well today and you're a bit more upbeat. Think that you're now one step closer from success!  

Well, I wanted to let you all know that we had our first scan today and that I'm expecting twins! We're absolutely delighted and over the moon as you can imagine.   It was such an emotional moment when we saw the two hearbeats! Haven't stopped smiling since!!

Hope everybody else is well today.
Love
Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Wow! Well done Adelaide - 2 for the price of 1 - bargain! I'm so happy for you honey.
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Emilia! Yes, we're really happy to have these two little beauties growing inside me. I'm absolutely terrified of the end results but it's all good!


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Adelaide - fantastic news   Twins! Wow! I feel exhausted just thinking about it.

Nome x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

thank you all so much for your kind words and support...much appreciated.

Adelaide...congrats. so exciting.  i kinda thought you would have twins...just all sounded so promising.  so pleased for you.  are you going to find out the sexes or wait for the surprise??

Catherine, congrats on your embie progression.  all sounds so good.  hope your duck walk is becoming a little more humanoid!!  

emilia, thanks for your lovely post.  feel like you are the thread mummy...giving us all advice and helping us along with your experience.  all good practice for when you beanie is born.

Julia, know what you mean about jewish grandparents...we have three people desperately waiting to become grandparents (all for the first time!)  No pressure there then!!

So turns out adelaide's not the only one with twins.  i had 2 polyps removed today.    both were pretty small and very low down in the uterus.  the consultant said it was extremely straightforward and as a result he spoke to acu and they have advised that we press on, so i started my primulot tablets tonight. whilst this is fab news i kinda hoped he'd find a big polyp and say that was definitely the reason i spot and am not pregnant.  still...feeling pretty positive (especially considering my muzzy head following the anaesthetic...such a weird experience!)

love
Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ginny - gosh 2 polyps you poor thing but thank goodness it was straightforward and you can crack on with your cycle.

Adelaide - has it sunk in yet?!!! I hope you don't get double the sickness! Actually mine's subsiding now thank goodness!

Hi to Nome & Julia too. Right - I better do some work! With all my sickness I've been slacking big time!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning Girls,

Wow Adelaide, twins , what fantastic news     , hope you are feeling well and taking it easy, I'm delighted for you both, it's time to celebrate with your lovely truffles !!

Ginny, glad all went well yesterday, I bet it was a bit of a surprsie to hear that there were two polyps but at least they are removed now and that you have started your Primolut. Welcome to the IVF journey ! Make sure you get lots of rest this weekend after yesterdays procedure.

Emilia, glad to hear that the sickness has subsided.  

Julia and Nome, a big hello to you all too.

Thank you all for your kind words and encouragement this week , much appreciated.

Well I can honestly say that after 4 days it's the first time I stand stand stright (no duck like walking !)and don't say 'ouch' everytime I turn ....what a slow recovery !! 

Will be checking in later following my call from ACU re: blastocyst transfer tomorrow...that's my St Patricks Day sorted out, on the couch with orange juice !

All enjoy the lovely day that is there as it's going to be freezing next week.


Until later !

Cxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Morning ladies,

what a beautiful day.  so happy not to be at work, and i feel great!!  slept amazingly last night and now have the whole weekend to chill out ready for down-regging on thurs.

Catherine, hope the call goes well today...let us know.  thinking of you and your little embies lots.

emilia, abdab and adelaide...hello to the pregnant contingent.  hope you all feel well today.

hi julia, hope you are enjoying the lovely sunshine with your adorable jack.

hi nome.  hope you are ok

love
ginny.

btw, did all of you take baby aspirin?  if so when, amd was this discussed with you beforehand?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I took it through stimming up to BFP but lots of women take it from down regging time. It increases the blood flow to the uterus so helps the whole process from stimming to implantation.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

Hope you're all good on this glorious day!

Ginny glad all went well yesterday and that you're now polyp free. It's fantastic that your consultant was happy for you to start your Tx straight away. It's so exciting, isn't it? Oh and by the way, regarding your twins question, I think we'll try and wait for the surprise although it's going to be an awfully long wait for someone as impatient as me! 
Rest well today, your body is probably still recovering from your GA yesterday. I wasn't feeling very clever after my own polyp removal.

Catherine, bet you can't wait for tomorrow! What were the news from ACU this morning? 

Emilia, glad your sickness is easing off. I've been feeling queasy all morning, and can't seem to 'wake up' properly. Oh well, I'll have time to rest this weekend - we're going to my parents in law in Devon and will have lots of lovely walks on the beach. 

Julia, how was About Jane last night? I love Jane Austen but I don't really like Anne Hathaway so I'm not sure whether to go and see it...

Nome, hope all your 'pre-Tx' preps are getting along. You'll be there in no time!

Abdad, hope you're recovering fine and can't wait to hear from you. 

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great to hear that everyone is feeling cheery today, the sunshine really helps !

Just received my call from Sarah the Embryologist (but just got the call now...I was soooooo anxious)

We are down to 16 embies (between 7-15 cells) but three have gone on to becomes morulars and should be blastocysts by tomorrow (day 5) but they will call me at 09.30am to come in then or it may be Sunday depending on growth !

Ginny, glad you are resting today and the sunshine is helping with the healing. I took aspirin from stimming and will take it up until I test.

As you know my laptop is back at Sony being repaired so won't be checking in until Wednesday / Thursday when I'm back in the office.  

Have a great weekend !

         

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Catherine - that's great news that you have 3 on their way to day 5 blastocysts and I'm sure at least half of the remaining 13 will catch up on Day 6. We were in almost the same position though we didn't have any day 5s but we were waiting to hear if we'd have transfer one day or the next. Whenever it happens just try to stay chilled out and make sure you rest up when you get home.

I shall be eagerly waiting your report on Wed/thurs to see how you got on.
Here's a smattering of   to help those beauties grow!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Emilia,

Signing off now, have a great weekend and catch up next week !

Bye bye xx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

Just a quickie to say ohmigod twins - well done *Adelaide*! So exciting. About Jane OK - lots of other great films about to see but my friend really wanted to see that one. When your beauties are born you will see that the first thing that falls off the edge is going to cinema so when I have the chance to go these days it is a real special treat.

*Ginny * - pleased about your twins too and that you can start downregging now.
*Catherine* good luck for tomorrow or Sunday - it is a real nail biter isn't it. And we wont find out until Wed/Thurs!
*Emilia * - pleased the sickness has eased up.
And hi to* Nome.*

Have a great weekend everyone.

Julia


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi girls,

hope you have all had a good weekend.

catherine, hope you have had et and are resting up.

adelaide, abdab and emilia, hope you are feeling ok.

julia and nome, hope you are having fun this weekend.

i am recovering from my op.  thought i was fine but getting v tired and a bit sore still.  been taking arnica.  having a v lazy day.  anyone watch 24? we are addicted and it means we actually look forward to sunday nights.

Ginny xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hello, it's ABDAB here!

Don't read this if you don't want gory details!!!!  

I am very weak so this will have to be quick, but I couldn't spend the day without checking in on my IVF sisters.

Can't believe it is 3 weeks since I was here - I have had the most horrendous time possible.  In short, I swelled up and put on 15kg/ 2.5 stone of water retention in my tum which was gradually removed through a drain in my side.  At the peak of the weight my diaphragm went into spasm because it was so squashed and I could not breathe which was horrid.  My ovaries are massively swollen - still one is 16cm rather than the normal 2cm. Spent 1 week not eating and retching everytime I moved (even sitting up in bed), followed by a week of peeing for England (record was 15 times and 6.25 litres in one 24 hour period!), and then a week of gradually feeling like I was getting back to normal.  I have now lost all the weight I put on plus about another 0.75 stone, due to the fact I didn't eat for so long.  And to top it all I had a BAD reaction to the codene painkillers I was on and went mad one day - a blubbing, spaced out, angry mess!

The hospital have let me out on 'weekend release' for 24 hours and I go back this evening as they are still having to do more monitoring and tests.  My liver has not been functioning properly and is actually still getting worse so I have to have scans tomorrow on that - just to check that I don't have blood clots or anything.  They are 99% sure that it is just part of the OHSS and will subside as the OHSS goes away which could take weeks.  Not sure how long I will be back in for .... hopefully just a few more days but you never know.

It has been quite a shock being at home, as I thought I'd feel a lot better than I do.  Just getting off the sofa and eating makes me feel like I have run a marathon.  It will take me a good few weeks to recouperate I think.  That's a bit depressing for me as I like to be charging around.  My bent over duck walk is being quite perfected!

The nurses and doctors (Ealing Hospital) have been wonderful and DH has been in daily contact with Dr Serhal.  Infact it is so rare that I have become quite a novelty and all the Ealing gynae doctors are fascinated!  I am in a room of 4 ladies and on the 7th floor so have a great view over London and can actually see the Post Office Tower, the Guerkin and Canary Wharf !!!

As for Minstrel/Smartie, this sounds awful but to be honest my attention has so not been on them and it doesn't really feel real that they are hanging in there.  I have had HCG bloods done every 48 hours over the last 10 days so I know that I am pregnant, they attempted to do a scan last Monday but there was still so much fluid and gas that it looked like a snow-storm.  They did see one gestational sac but it was too early to see a heartbeat.  So probably Minstrel is there and Smartie has given up.  I am due another scan early next week so we will see if Smartie was infact hiding in the snow-storm.

I've had so much nausea, pain and cramps but we don't know whether these are down to the OHSS or are preggie symptoms - I suspect the OHSS.

So, I'll be thinking of you all whilst I while away the hours reading ****e magazines, feeling woozy and wondering when all this will go away.  And I have been especially thrilled to see about Adelaide's double BFP and glad that Dr Saridogan has sorted you out Ginny - he fixed my dodgey anatomy a couple of years ago.  Lots of love to you all and thanks to Julia for your concerns.  DH would have posted earlier but there was just too much going on and the first time he tried he could not log on!

Meanwhile my DH has been a SUPERSTAR, coming in to see me every night, fixing a rota of other people for the days when I have been up to visitors, doing all my washing, bringing in food and presents and coping with all the house move shenanigans - we are still due to be moving in 5 weeks.  He's even brought me pizza as I have been hallucinating about them!

Lots of love everyone, I'll be back soon.
Abdab
xxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

oh my goodness abdab, 



i could not believe what i was reading! it sounds horrific.  so sorry you've been through such a terrible time.  pleased you are on the mend.  i'm not surprised youhaven't really thought about the pregnancy as it's been overshaddowed somewhat by your ordeal.  i hope things start to improve quickly now and you can start to enjoy being pregnant.

i have to admit that's a pretty scary thought when embarking on ivf...do they know why you developed ohss?  is it due to the pco,as i know it makes it more likely??  my cousin also had it and was in hospital for a long while (she now has a beautiful baby girl!)

wishing you lots of   and a speedy recovery,

love ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Abdab* it's wonderful to hear from you and knw you're on the path to recovery but what a shocking time you've been through honey. You poor, poor thing. It's wonderful that DH has been such a star and looked after you so well and I hope you are back home for good before too long. Wishing you lots of get well thoughts and sending a big hug.
xxxxx

*Catherine* I hope everything went really well with the transfer and that you are resting up. Look forward to hearing from you on Tuesday/Wednesday when you get back in front of a pc.

Hello to *Ginny, Nome & Julia* - hope you guys are all well. *Ginny* we are addicted to 24 but we never watch it on TV - we wait for the box set to come out, buy some lovely wine and cheese and spend a weekend shacked up watching all 24 eps back to back! I guess next time we do that I'll be off the wine but the cheese is staying!

We


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Abdah  

Welcome back and what a nightmare for you.  Really sorry you have had such an ordeal   but happy that you are slowly getting better. Please keep us posted on your progress and hope your little bean(s) is/are doing.  You deserve a medal.

Hi, Ginny, Nome, Adelaide, Emilia and Catherine (who I hope is resting up).

Julia


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

hoping for a little advice.  i am starting my nasal spray on thurs.  should i start in the morning?  it says to take it 4 times per day.  is that 1 squirt in each nostril (so 2 squirts?)  also did you space your sprays out evenly across the day?  sorry for all the questions...could phone acu but feel like i pester them all the time!

Emilia, 24 is really good this season.  you'll love watching it back-to-back.  

hi to adelaide, abdab, nome and catherine...hope you are all having good weeks.

Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ginny,

It's one squirt in each nostril 4 times a day. I did something like 7am 11 am, 4pm, 9pm I think.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

*Ginny * I did the same times as that. Remember to blow you nose before you start!

I have just made an appointment with the Acumedic recommended acupuncturist in Camden for some Chinese needles and no doubt some horrible, smelly, yucky herbs! Might as well try it and see if there is one final good egg in there. If anything else will help general health. *Emilia*, was going to give your lady a call but have decided that maybe a different style was required. BTW there was a new moon in pisces yesterday morning and you might find that new projects, starts, restarts will be happening this week. Are you still feeling sick?

And hope the rest of you are warm and cosy on this FREEZING cold day.

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi *Julia*,

Acumedic are supposed to be very good and they helped someone I know get pregnant. Maybe going for the full herbs and needles as horrible as it is - is worth a shot. You might as well go the whole hog and they are supposed to get results. I shall be thinking of you boiling up your vile herbs and beatle claws and wishing you lots of goodluck vibes! If you fancy a weekend away and want to try something really wacky there's a neolithic standing stone with a hole in the middle called Men-an-tol in Cornwall. Legend has it that crawling through the stone one way heals illnesses and health issues and crawling through the other way creates new life. My sister swears crawling through it got her pregnant so we gave it a go right before our IVF! We also had the best meal I've ever had at the restaurant in Bodmin Jail and the owners gave us a private tour!

I'm very pleased to hear about the new moon in Pisces and I have 2 meetings tomorrow - one with the producer from my halted project so I'm hoping the stars will get it going and give me good news!

My sickness is definitely waning and is bearable now. I got myself some acu needles and have been doing the sickness point when it gets bad and I think the iron supplement helped a lot too. I'm still queasy but at last I can eat healthy food!

I shall be rooting for you and your herbs Julia and please keep us posted on how it's going and what they say at your consult. Alos when you get the herbs I want to know if you get beatles claws too or if they're just for skin problems!

E
xxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Emilia,

YUCK - I am rethinking as I read your post!  Like the sound of the trip to the stone - oddly enough might be going there anyway for visit to DH cousins so could swing by there and the jail.  Will keep you posted on what odd bits I get in the herbs!

Julia


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

They are vile but so many people swear by them for all sorts of things. probably best not to analyse them as i did mine! Once I saw those claws...  

Let me know if you do head for Cornwall. We had such a nice relaxing time there - stayed in a cottage with a hot tub outside - DH and I shared a very nice evening in that tub with an indian take out and a bottle of champagne! The jail is great and if you go try the rack of lamb - divine! It's one of those places where nothing is too much trouble - the chef made about 3 adjustments to my meal because of a special diet I was on, the waitress was lovely and the owner Simon was really interesting and a great host.

We'd never been before so we were really blown away by the landscape, especially the sacred sites and the beaches and we went in winter.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Sounds wonderful   - the place you stayed - not the herbs!  Will ask more if/when we go.

BTW when is your next scan?

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

a week friday - I'll be 11 weeks and 1 day so I guess it's the 12 week scan


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Girls, 

I'm back, great to see you are all well. I see we have slipped to the 2nd page so let's get back onto the 1st page again.  

Abdab, it was fantastic to hear from you but I am so sorry to hear what you have been through over the past three weeks. You are a true fighter and your strong spirit is shining through. Delighted to hear you have a strong support network which will see you through. Stay positive and focused for both your own recovery and for those two embies onboard.  

Ginny - like the girls I took my Burselin at 7am, 11am, 7pm and 9pm. Blow your nose first and one squirt into each nostril and then I tilted my head back for 30 secs and could feel it trickle down the back of my throat. If I felt a sneeze coming on and I didn't want to lose that sniff I just pinched my nose. Hope this helps.

Emilia, great to hear you are feeling better and hope all goes well with the meeting with the producer...sounds exciting !

Julia, hmmmmm I think I'd make the trip to Cornwall and crawl through the stone and enjoy the meal in the lovely jail first and if all fails resort to the herbs. With ttc it is amazing the inner strength we acquire to undertake anything to help us conceive..good luck !

Adelaide and Nome hope you are well.

It's great to be back, just received my laptop back from Sony today sods law, I could have taken another day off !

Had my blastocyst tranfer on Sunday (day 6). On Saturday they were not at blastocyst stage but at morular stage (pre blastocyst) so we were delayed 1 day. Arrived at the clinic and reception was full and with a full bladder I was praying it wouldn't be delayed too long ! Met with the lovely Sarah and Raj (Embryologists) and we discussed the blastocysts and their grading in detail.

We froze 6 and decided to put two in of which one had hatched. Went for a scan with Dr Ozkan Ozturk who was on duty and horror after drinking 2.5L water my bladder was not tilting my uterus back as it should as my ovaries were still swollen(due to 22 eggs collected as I over responded to the stimming) and were pushing my uterus in the opposite direction ! 

I had to drink another 500ml water and lie downstairs for 1 hour and hence it did the trick. It was lovely to see the blastocysts on the screen and the transfer was fine I didn't feel anything and they gave us a scan picture to take away. 
I completely rested and read, watched dvds, slept and was waited in hand and foot by DH who wore orange and bought orange flowers over the past 3 days. Changing the Cyclogest to front entry from rear entry has really helped also.  

So we are due to test on 2nd April, 16 days after transfer.

We booked a trip to New York over Easter 5-9th April back in January (totally forgot about it due to the IVF) and we are in 2 minds whether to go or not ! Obviously it will depend on the test on the 2nd but Dr Ozturk left the decision to me as there is no scientific evidence saying that it would affect a pregnancy ! DH doesnt' want to go and I do as we are meeting some American cousins out there and they have planned a party on Easter Sunday and I hate to let people down. 


Hope your day has all started off well ! 

Cxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls

Catherine - Great to hear your news on your bastocyst transfer. Fingers crossed for the 2nd April.
Abdab - I hope you are feeling better. It sounds truely  awful what you have been through.
Ginny  - Keep on sniffing! I wish I was at that stage. Time feels like it's standing still at the moment while I wait for AF. 
Julia - Great to hear you sound so positive. The chinese herbs sound really interesting, so keep us posted with what you have to take.
Adelaide -  hope you are still feeling okay and no more sickness.

The acu managed to muck up our invoices yet again and we appeared to be paying for various things twice. They said it's a glitch in the system. They said that nearly three years ago when it also happened then. They are going to sort it out but It's just an added stress you could do without.

nome x


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Sorry I forgot to say hi to Emilia. DD distracted me!

Nome x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Nome,

Sorry to hear ACU messed up your invoices. I keep a little notebook and record every interaction with them whether it's nurses /doctors / accounts etc...to try and clarify when things do get messed up . I was charged for my drugs by ACU when I got them elsewhere !

Hope this helps !

CX


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello everybody, 

Abdad, what a horrific experience - I'm really sorry you had to go through all this. I hope your recovery is coming along little by little.    I guess at least you can tell yourself it was all for something considering you have still 1 or 2 embies on board. Give us more news next time you're out of hospital. 

Catherine, great news to hear all went well on Sunday. Hope you're not feeling too sore from the whole EC/ET process. Sending you lots of   for your 2ww. By the way, do you have increased chances if one of your embies had hatched before ET? 
I understand your mixed feelings re: NYC - what a dilemma. I must admit I am not planning to fly anywhere until the end of my first trimester. I'm sure it would be fine, but it has been such a journey to arrive to this BFP that I really don't want to take any chances. We were planning to go to Thailand for a wedding in May, but decided not to go, in the odd chance that something happens there. Instead, we're gonna go to Italy or Florida, where we'll find the sun without needing vaccines or malaria tablets...

Ginny, I sniffed exactly like the other girls said. I had four alarms/day on my phone so that I couldn't forget. 

Julia, when is your appointment with Acumedic? I definitely want to hear more about those beetle claws   

Nome, hope you're well. I'm not surprised by what you said re: ACU and invoices. They seem to be incredibly unorganised from this point of view! They chase me for invoices they never sent in the first place, and invoices for the various procedures I've gone through come in no particular order...Luckily they're good at everything else  

Emilia, how did your meetings go today? 

Thinking about you all. 
Ax


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Adelaide,

Not too sure if it increases chances of having one blastocyst having hatched (tmi, I was concentrating soooo much on keeping my legs crossed and not peeing !) On the screen in the threatre room it looked like one of the blastocysts was splitting into 2 but Sarah (Embryologist) assured me it wasn't as having triplets would scare me the life out of me !  

I think that's a wise decision re: Thailand, it's a wonderful country but with if you required medical intervention in a foreign language it's a different story !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine that's fabulous news re transfer! Day 6 transfer worked for us so I have everything crossed for you honey. 6 to freeze is pretty fabulous as well! Hmmm - realy dillema about NYC - it's a tough one. I don't really know if long haul flying can affect a pregnancy this early - isn't it later on it's bad? If the consultant said it's ok I'm sure it's ok. I can't believe you are planning to wait 16 days from transfer to test? !!!!!! That would show real discipline! If you're anything like I was and you're on route to a BFP you'll know long before 16 days. A BFP will show 15 days from the day of egg collection. With a day 6 transfer that's 6 days along so you can test 9 days after transfer rather than 16! Remember that blastocysts are ready to burrow in the minute they get in your womb - they just need to hatch out and they're in so the hormones start up pretty quickly. Anyway it's your call but if you last to 16 days you're a saint!

Hi Nome, Adelaide, Julia & Abdab. Hope everyone is well today. I had an action packed day with 2 meetings which both went really well. That new moon in Pisces hasn't done anything dramatic yet but it may have sewn the seeds today Julia!

xxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Emilia,

Delighted your meetings went well today, looks like Julia's predictions are working !

Oooh so I can test 9 days after ET, may just do that then ! Just ate some fruit and felt nauseaus but not too sure if that's my mind playing tricks ! Will keep you posted !

Did a lot of research today re: flying and the first trimester and the recommendations are only against if you suffer from morning sickness and the restrictions of being confined on a plane for 6 hours ! Medically it's not recommended from 36 weeks .

xx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

sorry to gate-crash, well rather turn up early, as I'm due to start IVF at ACU in a few months.  Just wondered if I could ask what baseline tests you have had before starting IVF and whether any of you were seen by an endocrinolgist as part of this?


The reason I ask is because i have pcos type symtoms - insulin resistance and underactive thyrtoid, but there hasnt been much looked at with these yet, only womb and obvaries.

All help gratefully rece'd and BD to us all!

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Tizzy Whizz and welcome to the acu thread! You'll get lots of support and advice here. I didn't have any baseline tests at acu because we already knew our fertility issues and had tests on nhs so can't be much help on this one but hopefully one of the other girls will help you out. Wishing you lots of luck with your cycle - you're in great hands at acu.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning,

Not feeling good today      and nearly    since last night I have strong AF symptons so it's not looking very promising ! Today is day 4 post blastocyst transfer. I'm trying to be realistic as we went into this IVF cycle with four unanswered questions and three have been answered ( I do produce eggs, they do fertilise, quality is good but unsure if implantation occurs). I have been so upbeat during this whole cycle but today I'm not ...oh well. Lets hope the sun comes out soon !

Tizzy whizz, welcome to the thread. These are the tests we have had -
1st consultation - DH had a sperm analysis
                      - I had an internal, chlamydia swab
                    
We were requested to have HIV, Hep B, Hep C (both of us) and Rubella and Progesterone on Day 21 of cycle for me which I had done by my GP.
That is all we had done beside the tests they do at ACU before you begin your IVF cycle. We did not have any intervention from an Endoctinologist. Wishing you lots of luck ! 

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine listen I ahd exactly what you're having at 4 days post transfer. I had cramps, felt really low and moody - every af symptom going. To make matters worse I did a sneaky test and it was negative so I got into a huge downer. I now know all these symptoms were pregnancy symptoms. I promise you af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms are identical at this point. You would be on day 10 PO if this were a natural cycle - just when the embryo is burrowing deeply into the womb causaing bad cramps and a  rush of hormones making you feel low. I was convinced af was coming but about 4 days later I started to feel a bit of nausea (though most people don't get it that early) and had a funny taste in my mouth and thought it was odd. I did the test on day 15 and it was a BFP.

Please, please don't get down because from where I'm standing your af symptoms sound so promising. Some people even have spotting around this point and are convinced af is coming but it isn't. I know this probably isn't raising your spirits because you will have yourself convinced it hasn't worked by now but I swear to you I felt exactly the same way. I had af cramps worse than I usually get on day 10 po.

Try to stick with it and stay positive honey and really visualise your little embryos burrowing away because there's such a strong possibility that is what they are doing. Huge, huge hug to you and I'll stay online if you want to chat more.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia,

Thank you so so so much for your reassurance that you have actually made me   

I have swallowed your words and will keep realistic  . I'm such an upbeat person that this struck me hard. I don't want to go on the 2ww threads and drive myself mad with every twinge and pain I encounter during this time. Also there has been a run of good-luck on this thread this year and three of us have has blastocyst tranfers and two - Adelaide and yourself have gone on to become pregnant and Abdab with her ET I have gotten a bit carried away with all of this !

I just took a call from Joy (one of the nurses) as my Cyclogest and Progynova are short as they calculated my medication requirement up to the 30th March and not the 2nd April (as I had a blastocyst transfer instead of embryo transfer). Joy asked me how I was feeling and I mentioned the AF symptons and her voice went flat and she said 'oh no' so that didn't help.  

DH is away until tomorrow and he just sent me a big bunch of orange flowers just now so that has picked me up a bit  

Thanks again hun for your advice   it was truly appreciated !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine I have to say that out of all the nurses I think she is the worst at communicating - I had a couple of times where she made me feel a little odd about something and i think it's to do with her manner. At the end of the day she's a nurse, now someone going through the 2ww. On the other forum I use there are literally hundreds of posts from women having af pains at this stage and if anything it's the ones with the most af pains that get the BFPs. I'll try and find you a link to one thread where people who got BFPs discuss their symptoms on the 2ww and nearly everyone had af pains.

I know it's tough but try to stay centred and calm and keep being positive. When i got very low I had a lie on the bed with my hands on my tummy, lots of deep breathing, and really visualised the baby growing and burrowing. I have to say it helped a lot and everytime a negative thought came into my head I recognised it and just said 'I don't believe you'. I really believe in positive thinking and our ability to affect our own bodies. I also went slightly wacky and wrote 'I Love You' in lip pencil just over my womb every day until I tested! I did that based on an experiment that some scientist did with water where he wrote words on bottles of water and then examined the molecules. water with I LOVE YOU on made beautiful patterns at a molecular level. Water with I hate You on made ugly, jagged shapes. We're over 90% water or whatever it is so I thought I'd try it out on my womb!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I can't find the thread I wanted but there are quite a few girls in this one that had bad af pains before their BFP http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=6005

Ooooh this one's good...
http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=7325

/links


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Emilia said:


> I can't find the thread I wanted but there are quite a few girls in this one that had bad af pains before their BFP  http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=6005http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=6005[/size]
> 
> Ooooh this one's good...
> http://www.fertilityzone.co.uk/thread.php?threadid=7325
> ...


Emilia

There's a sticky post on the Voting Board of this website re AF pains & BFP results...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Emilia, 

You are a star  , I've just looked at them and it's helped to lift my mood ! 

Have just written 'I love you' with lip liner above my ovaries, have changed my screensaver to an orange background and have placed my orange flowers from DH in my line of vision so now I'm thinking -


        

I'll let you get some work done now or those producers will be after you otherwise you would be very talented as a counsellor and /or fertility nurse as you are so knowledgeable on this subject.

Thanks again hun !

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

You're very sweet Catherine - I just know how grim I felt from day 10-15 and I can't bear to think of anyone feeling like that - it's the Pisces in me!

Take good care of yourself and keep thinking orange!

xxxxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Catherine,

Just saw your posts from this morning and wanted to send you a big   Like you and Emilia, I felt really down 4-5 days after ET and couldn't bring myself to think positively of the outcome. I also had lots of AF symptoms so I really think you shouldn't pay too much attention to them and try and visualise the embryos instead. I did what Emilia recommended and tried to think of them burrowing away - as you know it worked so well both of them did!  

Emilia, didn't know about the I LOVE YOU method but you might set a new trend!  

Right, need to get back to work - sickness today means I've been particularly unproductive   - but I will be sending lots and lots of     in your direction. 

Adelaidexxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi Catherine

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you after reading your first post of the day. I can sympathise with you greatly as I have felt exactly the same as you have described. Luckily we had a positive outcome which can happen for you too.  Stay positive and I love Emilia's idea of writing ' I love you' on your tummy.   It made me smile and all her kind words brought a tear to my eye. I like the idea of orange flowers and an orange screensaver. Maybe you could surprise your DH on his return by painting your walls orange too!!
lots of hugs  

Nome xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm now thinking of marketting my own orange 'I Love you fertility knickers'! What d'you think girls?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine I also found my big orange cat a huge help onthe orange front!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Catherine,

The girls are right - AF symptoms are very like pregnancy ones. When I was pregnant with Jack I didn't bother to do a test until week 6 (!) as I had all my usual PMT signs and really felt like I was coming on. In fact the only reason I did test was it was NYE and wanted to know if I could drink! It is really hard though and since TTC for the last 2+ years I watch my body like a hawk to see if there are any signs. Hard to give up but continue to think orange thoughts, like the lip pencil love you messages (Emilia is more piscean than me and very wise) and try and engage with the rest of the world 

Or just think of me this afternoon being stuck with lots of needles by a Chinese doctor who wants to see me for 2 hours (that is longer than any ACU appointment I ever had) and then being forcefed yucky herbs! Will report back on what really happened later.

And *tizzywizz* to add to what the others have said I also had an OST test to see what my ovarian reserve was like. A hormone injection on day 3 of your period and a blood test on day 4.

Julia


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Emilia - LOVE the fertility idea - there is really a market out there for this kind of thing.  You could call it Fertility for Future Mummys!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I was only joking but DH is saying I have to do it! I could sell them through eBay and the forums and perhaps a percentage of the money could be donated to a fertility based charity? Not sure where I'd find the time to do it but I might try and whip up a prototype.


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Buy a nice pair of white pants from M and S, great a graphic design to create an orange based fertility design, stick it on the pants and take it to the dragons den.  Go big girl!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Girls,

Thanks for all the reassurance !  

Emilia, I'd defintely put in an order for a dozen of those fertility knickers...what a great idea  

Julia, is that Jack in the photo ? If so, he's so cute, he must have gorgoeus parents ! Let us know how the accupuncture and yucky herbs are going...I'm intrigued .

Will not be around much until Sunday as I have friends visiting with their gorgeous 6 month old son so that'll keep me occuppied !

Have a great weekend to all  !
Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

JuliaM said:


> Buy a nice pair of white pants from M and S, great a graphic design to create an orange based fertility design, stick it on the pants and take it to the dragons den. Go big girl!


BRILLIANT! I can just see their faces now!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi you guys,

THanks for such a warm welcome and for the replies  !!  

THis this is such a supportive thread it is already helping to lower the apprehension I sometimes feel at what the next few months will probably hold.

I'm still trying to navigate FF at the moment so forgive me for not being up to speed with where eveyone is - but congrats for all the BFPs,   and extra BD to those who need it and hang in there to Catherine!    I'm a great believer in power of positive thinking too.  Havent worked out the connection  with orange yet though- colour therapy?

Anyway only a short and sweet one - my IVF starts in 2-3 months, I need oestrogen/ progesterone therapy first in prep and I've organised a separate endocrine f/up in case my thyroxine and metformin doses need fine tuning, though I spoke to Ranieri this morning (great guy) who isnt overly concerned on this front.

Baby Dust to all, and looking forward to getting to  know you all  

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well it's lovely to have another member of our brood TizzyWizz! We're like a big acu family now so feel free to ask us anything you like along the way and I truly hope your journey is a successful one.
Lots of   to you.
xxxxx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to the thread Tizzywizz. I'm quite new to FF too and it takes me ages to type out a message, which is why mine tend to be a bit short.(Sorry girls!)  Regarding all the tests I pretty much had what the other girls had and I'm having an OST in a couple of weeks so should know more then. Good luck with your treatment

Nome x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Good luck with OST and your fertility journey Nome!

Thanks to everyone for sharing their baselines with me.  Looks like Ive had most bases covered - its just the endocrine side that I need a  review on for the thyroid and insulin.

So far:

Endometrial biospy, doppler and scans (for the thinnish womb)
HSG
OST, antery follicles and AMH (ani-mullerian hormone)
all the viral blood tests and chlamydia swab
partner has had previous sperm analysis and on our IUI cycle (last month at ACU) his sperm were "raring to go" apparently, lol.

All results normal but I dont ovulate and I have a chronic medical condition, so any pregnancy will be high-risk - but here's hoping.  

    (Dont we have some great emoticons on this board )


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm back!  
Have been discharged for good earlier this evening - just have to go back for a couple of follow up appointments next week.
It's been a roller coaster week, but I'll write more in due course, as off to bed now.
Just wanted to let my IVF sisters know that all is well.
Abdab
PS Put me down for some knickers Emilia, big ones as I am still rather swollen!!!!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Good to hear from you Abdab and so glad they've finally let you go. I hope the swelling goes down soon thoug it won't be long before you have a big bump instead!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Morning everybody,

Abdad, great news to hear you're back home! Now you're going to have more time to concentrate on your little embies on board. Do you know when they'll be able to ascertain how many heartbeats are in there? 

Emilia, don't know about you but I'm feeling quite big already - although I can't blame it for sure on the pregnancy. I've been eating so much and doing so little since the start of the Tx that it might just be the result of that...I'm just worried that if I already loose my waist so early in the process I will end up like an enormous whale in the end (sorry, that was my 'vanity moment of the day'...)  

Hope the rest of you are doing well. I'm off to buy some new/bigger bras - how exciting for someone with fairly little breast to start with!  

Axx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I've already bought new jeans in a 12 as my 10s are too tight. I'm not exactly showing but my tummy is v bloated and getting bigger by the day! You are bound to show early with 2 on board Adelaide! I've got myself a pilates in pregnancy dvd and plan to start when i hit the 12 week mark. Zita West says don't exercise before 12 weeks if you had ivf and as i've had a mc before i'm taking her advice. Absolutely desperate to do some though before i'm the size of a house. It's just so lucky all the fashions at the moment are those shapeless 60s style dresses - great over jeans to hide a big belly!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Pilates DVD, that sounds like a good plan. I went swimming on Wednesday and had to stop after 15 mins because I was shattered - then I was ready for bed. Pretty lame, huh?!?

It's good to know it's probably pregnancy related though - I wouldn't want to put on too much weight for no reason at all!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Went to the Chinese acupuncturist yesterday and though the chances of getting pregnant with a healthy child are slim we decided to try anyway, plus good for general health etc.

So had needles in forehead, head, all over tummy, legs and feet and only one hurt going in. Felt really lovely and relaxed when I left, only slightly marred by the £300+ bill I got for the acup and the herbs and the tonics and the tea.

Woke up this morning in an awful mood - mostly as Jack is now getting up at 5.30 everyday and it is really killing me - but cheered up by some friends who came by for swapping of Jacks baby clothes for older clothes and drank the tonics, OK, boiled the herbs for 2 days (£12 worth), smelt disgusting, and when they were ready got distracted and instead of keeping the tea and throwing away the herbs poured the whole lots into a sieve over the sink and only realised what I was doing when there was 2 mouthfuls left - could have WEPT.  

Drank the 2 mouthfuls anyway, it was horrible but bearable and will start again tomorrow - texted my DH and he replied 'Wise man say, Those who fall at first hurdle will not find the gold' which made me laugh .

*Adelaide* and *Emilia*, reveal in your every growing tummies - it is the only time you can really do that. And *Abdah* - reveal in the fact that yours is going down.

Happy Friday to the rest of you.

Julia

PS *Catherine* - thanks for compliments about Jack - he is rather gorgeous isn't he! Changed the picture as in the last one thought he looked ill! Hope you are feeling more positive today.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh Julia! Those bloody herbs! DH once decided he was going to cook my favourite Hot & Sour soup as a starter for a big dinner party we were hosting. He followed all the instructions carefully, using all the thai herbs and making every bit of it from scratch. Then he came to the final instruction, 'Drain the liquid through a sieve and disguard the herbs' - yep, he did it down the sink and drained away the soup! I think it's easily done if you're a bit tired or not 100% with it.

I really hope the herbs work and the acupuncture - and lucky you that it didn't hurt - I find it excruciating!

Jack is SO gorgeous - what a great pic - he and my DH have the same colour hair only I'm guessing Jack's doesn't cost the best part of £80 at Toni & Guy every three months!

I am secretly enjoying my tummy - just wish it was a bit more legitamite to be showing at 10 weeks!


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi ladies,

How is everyone?

Well, I had my first acupuncture session last night - and like you Emilia, I could really feel everything!  ACupuncturist said that I was "sensitive to it" and she said she was the same way.

When she put the needle in my right hand I felt a surge all the way to my shoulder and then started to feel very drowsy.  She described this a release of stress, what ever it was it felt good and I seemed to  float all the way home (yes, even in the FRiday night rush out of London).

Emilia, I'm in North London too, whereabouts are you?

Take care everyone,

Tizzy xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Emilia, those knickers are such a fantastic idea. they really made me giggle, and they'll sell like hotcakes...especially when you think of the things we do to try to get a bfp.

Catherine, it all sounds so promising.  sorry you've been down...hope the gloom lifts soon...you are doing so well. 

adelaide, hope the sickness eases soon.

julia, jack is a total nosh...really gorgeous...you must be so proud of him.

nome, hope you are getting ready for the rollercoaster.

abdab, hope you are feeling ok today.

tizzy whizz, welcome to the thread...it really is so supportive and helpful...hope we can all help you on your journey.

i've not bee on for a few days...been feeling pretty dire since starting to sniff...very hormonal and my brain just doesn't seem to work properly...i keep making stupid mistakes at work and i nearly hit a wall with my car yesterday when i put it in 1st instead of reverse...really not like me at all.  being horrid to my dh as well...poor thing!  we are going over to our friends who just had a baby, and we needed to get a prezzie for the bub.  couldn't face busy shops or baby clothes so have sent dh on his own...and he's a little clueless about these things...i am awful!

did any of you ladies have weird symptoms whilst down-regging?  i honestly just feel so peculiar.

hope you all have good weekends,

ginny xxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Ginny,

Sorry you aren't feeling so great down-regging.  Some people feel it and some don't.  

I felt steadily worse and especially as AF didn't come til the weekend so ended up sniffing for longer than usual.  

The others may remember but during this part of the treatment 

1.  there was one day when in the playground after witnessing a boy in Jack's class handing out invites to most of the class but not to my dejected looking son I chased after his mum and asked her why she hadn't invited Jack then was lead away sobbing by a friend!

2. went out for a meal with my whole family that evening to say goodbye to parents who were about to embark on long holiday and told my dad to f**k off after he had been a bit rude about the treatment and stormed away from the table already thinking about how the hell was I going to get back there without too much embarrassment.

So I wasn't very calm!

You will feel better when the injections start.

Hi to everyone else x

Julia


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi julia,

thanks for your reply.  made me laugh because it'sjust how i feel too at the mo...unbelievable rage at the most silly things!!  did your dad understand??

do you only sniff till af arrives??  for some reason i thought it was for 3 weeks as that's what it says on the label. 

hope you are having a good sunday

ginny xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Well the sun is back and that's a good sign to the start of the week !   


Abdab, delighted to hear you are out, missed your post on Friday but was driving past Ealing on Friday morning to collect friends from Heathrow and send you some get better wishes but you were out ! Get lots of rest and TLC and concentrate on those embies on board !

Adelaide and Emilia, the fashion is brillant at the moment those shapeless 60 tops  you'll be just as trendy and comfortable as the skinny minnies out there ! I love pilates as I did do Mari Winsors DVD but not since I started tx so good to hear that Zita West recommends not to do it until the 12th week. Itching to go spinning but holding back !!!

Ginny, you poor thing, I didn't have any side effects from the sniffing but everyone reacts differently. Just stay focused. I sniffed right up to before EC. Take a deep breath before you start or say anything !  

Julia, you are one brave woman with those herbs, loved the saying from DH about persevering and do and here's wishing you lots of  

Nome and Tizzy Whizz, hope you are both well.

Haven't been on  for a while as had friends and their adorable 7 month visiting from Ireland for the weekend and had friends for dinner on Saturday so spent most of yesterday relaxing and recovering from the clocks going forward !

The AF symptons have passed but since Friday my mouth feels funny and so does food....not sure if its this metallic taste people talk about. My (.) (.) are rock solid and tmi are quite veiney ...not nice ! Had a few episodes of mild nausea so not sure if these are symptons or my body playing tricks !!!  . 

Today is Day 9 post blastocyst transfer (counting the day of transfer as day 1)

I was debating on whether to go to NYC next Thursday 5th for Easter with DH (ot's been booked since January) but now we are exchanging on a new house this week and completing next Thursday 5th .......it's all coming together     but I'm still itching to go to NYC there are no strong recommendations re: not going in the 1st trimester it's the 3rd that's the problem. Oh well all this is keeping me busy and they do say things dilemmas happen in 3's  house / ? pregnant and NYC !!!!

Have a great day guys !

Cxxx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Catherine,

That all sounds so very exciting!!!  When will you test??!


Here's hoping!

Hope everyone is well,

T x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Catherine* your symptoms sound exactly like mine at this point! I tested 9 days from transfer so you could test today if you're feeling brave! Make sure you use a good test though - I think Clearblue 4 days early (not digital) is the best as it tests quite a low level of hcg. Julia very kindly gave me one she had and I had one so I did both of them and got my lovely BFP. I am so hoping you get one too Catherine and sending you bags of positive vibes and  The funny taste, nausea and veiny boobs is all classic signs so I am very hopful for you.

*Tizzy* I live in Crouch End but we are waiting to exchange on a house in St leonards near Hastings, hopefully any day now so we'll be in East Sussex from a few weeks time. I've been a North londoner for 16 years so moving out to the sticks will be very strange indeed! So glad the acu is working out well for you. It's great when it makes you that relaxed. It helped me so much during my cycle and it sounds like you are very responsive and will do well with it too.

*Adelaide* how's the sickness? Mine's back with a vengence after dissapearing. I now actually throw up which I didn't before. I have my own acupuncture needles and do the nausea point every morning and it is helping but I think Boo Boo's on a growth spurt! Scan on Friday so we'll see what's going on in there!

*Ginny* I think for me the acupuncture stopped the DRing symptoms but I know a lot of people on the forums who had a really bad time and lots of rows with their DH's. I explained to mine ahead of time I might turn into a horrible person and he was under strict instructions not to react even if I bit his head off! luckily I was ok but I think what you're feelig is very normal and once you start on the menopur & put some hormones back in your body you'll feel much better. Hope you're ok though and thinking of you. Sending you a big hug. xxxxxx

*Abdab* hope the swelling is going down and you are feeling better?

*Julia* just wanted to say hi!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

Thanks for that, but I think I'll just wait another few days though ...................

Your house move also sounds exciting, I too have lived in London but for 12 years and it's been fantastic, we are moving out to Goffs Oak in Herts and I can't wait ..... let's hoping I can fill the place with little ones !

xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well I admire your willpower! The longer you wait the stronger the result will be if it's positive. But it might be nice to know that as you are now on day 29 counting egg collection as day 14 and as ovulation, in a 28 day cycle your af would be due today which is why technically you can test 9 days after a day 6 transfer. But you stick to your guns and give it a day or two so you can be really sure. I still have no idea why they say 16 days from day 6 transfer though - that's just crazy - it would mean a cycle was 36 days long!

I am so rooting for you Catherine and I think your symptoms sound very good indeed!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks, I'm not sure if it's willpower or I'm petrified !

I worked it out like you did but as I have a regular 30 day cycle cycle I'll wait another 2-3 days ! I'' go and get the pregnancy test x 2 tomorrow so I'm ready to go ! I really don't know also why ACU want one to wait 16 days ! I hate this metal taste in my mouth (if my body is not playing tricks) it's like I've actually swallowed Burselin instead of sniffing it !

I can't believe that your nausea is back and you're actually throwing up now, you really have had it rough! Persevere with your accupuncture and I really hope you'll be more comfortable or it will subside soon as you'll be entering your 2nd trimester soon! How exciting and how time has flown.  

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

That taste in the mouth is a give away Catherine! Things are looking very very good for you honey!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks hun, I really hope so


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Agree - when Emilia was going through all her symptoms before the   was up, the odd taste in the mouth was the give away.  Fingers and everything crossed.  Not sure what to say about New York.  Lots of people do worse than just flying when they are in early pregnancy and have perfectly healthy babies.  

J


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I think if the cons says NYC is ok then do what you want to do. I love NYC though we went in December and it was FREEZING! I swore I'd never complain about the cold here again!


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

No one around today? How's the metallic mouth Catherine? Any more nausea? Are you testing tomorrow? SO EXCITED for you!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

I'm here  ,

The metallic taste is still there with a little nausea but it's strange that it hasn't put me off food but it does taste different !

Went to Boots at lunchtime and got a twin pack of Clearblue (not the digital ) as you recommended and got a single one free...not bad. DH said we'll do the test tomorrow morning as I drink so much water during the day it may dilute the hormone.....I'm petrified but I think more anxious than anything elsey ! Another strange thing the last 4 morning I keep waking up really early around 4pm ! But do manage to fall back to sleep afterwards.

Everyone better be around tomorrow for the BF?

How are you today, are you still vomiting ? The weather is fab so I hope you are managing to get outside and get some air and Vit D. 

Keep myself busy with the house purchase supposed to be excahnging this week and completing next Thursday 5th all a bit manic.

Talk again soon !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hmmm I had the early wake up too - still got it in fact - 3.48am every morning for me! It's usually because I need a wee and then I go back to sleep. I didn't go off food until I was about 7-8 weeks but everything tasted funny in those early days. The nausea was mild and up and down too - just slight most of the time until 6 weeks. It really is looking very good Catherine and I shall be waiting for your post in the morning!

My sickness hasn't been too bad today. The thing that triggers it the worst is the smell of my cat's food. I've asked DH to emptya nd wash his bowl before I get up and that has made a difference. I'm doing the acu on my nausea point too which helps a bit. Getting a  bit fed up with cyclogest tummy now though! I have bad cramps in the morning and then have to run to the loo and it's not very nice at all!!!

Anyway - other than that I'm feeling ok though still very tired a lot of the time and a bit fed up of not enjoying food. It's funny - I always said I'd never moan about a single thing and I'd just be so grateful to be pregnant but when the bad bits actually happen you can't help yourself!
Looking forward to seeing Boo Boo again on Friday at the scan and seeing how much she's grown (we are referring to her as she until we know rather than the classic he in the name of progress and equal rights, though of course we don't mind which way it goes!).

I bet you won't be able to sleep tonight! I am sending you a huge hug and more positive orange vibes than you can imagine.

  
          
        

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Forgot to say Catherine - goodluck with the new house. We are hoping to exchange any day now on our house by the sea - can't wait to move and breathe sea air every day instead of traffic fumes!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello everybody,

Sorry I haven't posted these last few days. Catherine, I will be thinking of you tomorrow morning      Emilia is right, all the symptoms you've had in the last few days are really encouraging so I have all my fingers crossed for you. I really hope there's one or two other ACU babies on their way. 

Emilia, it's really funny to read your last post as I could have written it myself! I'm also up every night for a toilet visit which is annoying but I guess it's good training for when the beans arrive...Nausea hasn't been too bad these last few days apart from the mid-morning one which makes me feel as if I'm on a very small boat on a very rough sea    Biggest thing for me at the moment is to discover I definitely have a bump in the evening after I've eaten. It's also pretty weird to feel that my centre of gravity is definitely going down towards my uterus! Still fitting in all my clothes so far but not sure how long it's going to last for!

Our next scan is on Thursday morning - can't wait to see how the beans are doing inside. I've also just received the date for my booking appt with the midwife and am waiting for confirmation of a date for my nuchal scan. This is all so exciting and makes the whole thing more and more real!

That's it for now - sorry for the 'me me me' post    I am thinking about all of you whatever stage you're at. 

Axx


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Good luck for tomorrow Catherine,   

and hello to everyone else!

Tizz.


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls,

Hope you are all well.

Just wanted to touch base and say good luck for tomorrow Catherine.   

I've just got back from my first acupuncture session. I don't think I've experienced anything quite like it. At first it was quite painful and then I felt quite relaxed but a little light headed.
Sorry the post is short but I'm feeling completely shattered, (not sure if it's due to the acupuncture!) so I'm off for an early night.
Nome x


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Thank you all so much for your kind wishes.

Well we did the test this morning and OMG with lots of      it's a    we just can't believe it and it still hasn't hit me yet. 

So I do believe miracles do happen after 2.5yrs ttc. Thank you ACU.

Waiting for ACU to open so I can book in for my blood test, am trying to stay realistic until at least the scan as am scared of a chemical pregnancy.

Here are some flowers for everyone as I want to share our happiness and relief with you all -

            

Will check in again later !

Cxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG! I am SO SO SO HAPPY for you and DH Catherine! 

                
        

I knew it was a BFP because your symptoms were so similar to mine and so strong which is a really good sign. Well done to you and Dh and now you have that exciting moment of finding out how many at your scan! Maybe you'll follow Adelaide and have two little bumps on board!

I really am so pleased for you Catherine - how wonderful to have another ACU BFP in our little family!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Catherine,

Fantastic news - metallic/strange taste was the give away!

          

That ACU   are really doing well!

It's a beautiful day, Catherine, Emilia, Adelaide and Abdah are pregnant.  Ginny, Nome and Tizzywizz it will be your turn next!

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thank you sooooooo much for all your good wishes ! It's really appreciated and more so for all your support throughout this IVF cycle.  Due in for a blood test tomorrow but will need to cancel now as have to meet with the solicitors tomorrow morning @ 9am to do the exchange on our house yikes !

Julia, Emilia, Adelaide and Abdab please lead the way ...........

Ginny, Nome and Tizzy Wizz I'm really sending you all lots of    and stay positive and feel free to raise and questions or concerns as you go through !  

Emilia, your move to St Leonards sounds idyllic, we are hoping to exchange tomorrow morning and complete next Thursday 5th, so must stay calm ! 

Julia, dying to get the pregnancy book (Best Friends Guide to Pregnancy ...if I've got it right) you recommended but will remain cautious until the first scan !

Thanks again  all !

Cxxxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Catherine, 

What fantastic news!!! Well done!!!      I am so happy for you and DH. 

ACU is really having a fantastic run at the moment - or maybe we can put it down to all the positive energy and support on this thread, which help us achieve BFPs?

Wow, 1 or 2 babies and you're exchanging tomorrow - this is definitely a good week for you!

Adelaidexxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Adelaide !

I still can't believe it, you and all the others will be inundated with questions from now on ! Was due to my HCG blood test tomorrow but now have to go to the solicitors so will have to do it Friday morning instead !

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, is this at ACU or locally ? 


Have a good day !
Cx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

I imagine it must be frustrating to have to wait another day until your blood test - is there no way you can have it tomorrow afternoon after you've seen the solicitor (that way you could get confirmation on Friday morning...) 

Scan is at ACU tomorrow morning - it's the last one before I start the NHS circuit. I can't wait to see the beans on the screen again and hear how much they've grown since the last scan!

Have a good day too (although I've got like a feeling this shouldn't be an issue for you  )

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks luv,

Ooh, we could  have met in the waiting room !

I just rang ACU re: this and they said they want the blood test done before 1pm but I don't want to rush around too much after the solicitor. So it's rescheduled for 9am Friday, another day won't kill me !

Can they tell from the HCG levels if it could be twins as I found blood reference ranges on the internet and it said that HCG levels are much higher in pregnant womewn carrying twins compared to singletons  or do I have to wait for the scan ? By the way when did you have your first scan to determine ?

Best of luck tomorrow and can't wait to hear how your troupers are developing !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine the blood gives an indication it might be twins but beta hcg varies so much from woman to woman you can't always tell. Some women start out with low levels that double slowly and others high levels that double fast. So a low level twin might be the same as a high level singleton. But the chances are you will get some indication. You seem pretty text book with symptoms so maybe you'll have textbook hcg too. I wouldn't worry about chemical pregancies either - I think they are v unlikely from blasto transfer and you wouldn't have all those lovely symptoms!


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought too that hCG levels could indicate whether it was a singleton or twins but when I asked Pip who did my blood test, she said no. I was on 665 on day 11 post ET, which was a definite pregnancy sign but didn't break the roof and look at me...twins!

I think the only way they can know for sure is the first scan. It looks like you're exactly one month behind me in terms of dates so I imagine you should have your first scan scheduled around the 12 or 17 April (I think scans are only on Tuesdays/Thursdays). 

It's so exciting, isnt it? 
Ax


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Catherine - Fantastic news! Congratulations to you and your DH. I'm so pleased for you both. With all these acu pregnancies it's making me feel extremely happy on this lovely spring day. Wouldn't it be great to have twins. 

       

Nome x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

nome said:


> Hello girls,
> 
> Hope you are all well.
> 
> ...


Hi Nome,

Just to say that this was exactly my response to my first acupunct session last Friday! I literally floated home through the fri night rush hour after that, lol

Tx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

*WELL DONE CATHERINE* and welcome to the ACU baby club! I am so thrilled about this further good news. I cannot believe that this time has come round so quickly. My last reality was that you were about the start stabbing! Amazing what you miss when you are in hospital for that long! I was thinking about you all the way though, and keeping my fingers crossed, so glad to see the good vibes are still working.

Now, thinking back to this test time, I was in the first nightmare week in the hospital when my DH was talking to Dr Serhal every day. By ET+12 Dr S was so convinced that I was pregnant that he told us not to wait and to do a test, we did a **** stick and it was negative! At the time I put it down to the fact that my urine was so abnormal as all the fluid was going to my ovaries, not through my bladder. I then did a blood test of ET+13 and the level was 214, it was explained that anything over -5 is pregnant, so at that point it was confirmed. They repeated it on ET+15 and it was 300 and something. And now we know that this was just for one, not twins. Don't know if this info helps anyone.

I have been home almost a week and the time has flown, but to be honest I have been very weak still and not up to much including computer typing. I am feeling better every day which is good.

Our 'last week in hospital nightmare' was due to me having a scan on week6+2days (ET+2weeks+4weeks+2 days) which showed the gestational sac but with nothing in it - they said by then that we should be able to see the heartbeat and pole. So we were told that there was a good chance that the embie had not grown and then to make matters worse as my Hcg levels were still increasing they warned us of an eptopic in the tubes or even in my pelvis. I was pretty distraught at this point, and then three days later week6+5 they did another scan to try any find the 'hiding one' and bingo, there was Minstrel in the original sac that we had seen three days earlier, heart beating away merrily. Obviously on the Monday (s)he was hiding!! And definitely no sign of Smartie in any wrong places. At that point I was discharged! I think the doctors had had too much mystery and excitement for one week, as had we!

So the moral of the story is don't panic - it's not always as it seems and certainly not straight-forward!

I hope this is not TMI as I don't want to steal Catherine's thunder on this very happy Wednesday. The birds are singing, sun shining and Catherine has a bun or two in the oven!! Fantastic. And I didn't realise that it was compulsory to move house once you got pregnant, but I am glad everyones' moves are going well. We are having a bit of a ding dong with our buyer, but more of that later....

Lots of love to all, and particularly today to Catherine  and also to Nome and TizzyWizz who I haven't really chatted to so far.
Abdab
xxx


----------



## Tokii (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

I've been reading all of your posts for a long time now and just felt like dropping a note because I've been following all of ur treatments. Congrats to Catherine, Abdad ( is that the spelling), adelaide and Emilia. I read these posts every day and DH is trying to ban me from using the PC.
Hello Nome, tizzy wizzy, ginny and JuliaM

I have my first appt booked for the 30th of april and so scared. What will it be like?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Great to hear from you Abdab and sorry you had the stress of the 'empty sac' phenomonen - I have to add that I've seen this time and time again on the forums. So many people seem to have an empty sac at first scan, get freaked out by the docs for a week or so only to see a heartbeat at the next scan. So it's good to warn everyone not to panic if it happens to them.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Tokii said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I've been reading all of your posts for a long time now and just felt like dropping a note because I've been following all of ur treatments. Congrats to Catherine, Abdad ( is that the spelling), adelaide and Emilia. I read these posts every day and DH is trying to ban me from using the PC.
> Hello Nome, tizzy wizzy, ginny and JuliaM
> ...


Hi Tokki and welcome to what is fast becoming the acu baby club!

The first appointment was really reassuring for us. Finally we were sitting with a consultant who talked confidently about getting us pregnant andhe did. It's so wonderful to finally have someone help you get in control of what is such a traumatic and difficult situation. Do you know who you are seeing? eveyone is really nice. I had Dr Ranieri and I've herad Dr Serkhal is really wonderful too. I also had the female cons for EC and she was very kind. You are in safe hands at acu and please feel free to ask us anything. We're all here to support you on your journey.


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Welcome Tokii!  
I too felt better after my first consultant appointment (with Dr Ranieri, although halfway through the process I was swapped to Dr Serhal).  Although I had had numerous gynae things with other hospitals, it was the first time we got to ask loads of questions of a proper fertility doctor, and we really thought "great, now we're motoring!" after what seemed like ages waiting.
Beat that DH of yours up for telling you to get off the PC   - this site is the business and it is unbelievable how much support you get from what I now call my "IVF sisters".
Glad you have joined us.
Abdab
xxx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Catherine, I have just called DH at work to tell him about your  and he says "Hurrah from Mr Abdab!  " (he feels like he knows you all now from printing out all the posts and bringing them to me in hospital).


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

How is everyone??!

Abdab, hello to you too and I'm so glad things are finally settling down for you after everything you've been through!!!!

Catherine - bloody fantastic news and a big well done to you!    . 

You guys are setting the newbies such wonderful examples and filling me with hope.

Not much new to report from my end, I know that the coagulation specialist has received Ranieri's report and we now have to see what she says about heparin for me.  Mean time I'm starting normal dose HRT to keep things  ticking over for my womb (you may have noticed my thin endometrium thread?  I'm a bit worried...)  Also waiting to see the endocrinologist on 13th April.  It's all quite complicated getting ready to actually start the IVF - but your stories of inspiration are really helping!  Well done ladies and baby dust to thse next in the queue!

PS Ive already moved house last year - do I have to move again if I get a BFP?   


Tx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Tizzy Wizz I haven't seen your thread but have you read Zita west's tips on thickening up the lining during stimming? If not I'll go and find the book and list them for you if it helps. I think it's all nutrient based food stuff that helps.

Glad you are on track now and ready to start soon. It's very exciting and hopefully you'll be in the acu baby club before you know it!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide
I've just noticed that on your ticker it says that you are 8weeks+1 pregnant.  I thought I was 7weeks+4.  Can you let me know how you have worked this out, is this what ACU have told you??  Although we had our ET on the same day I know that mine were only day 3 embies whereas yours were blastocycsts so I assume that makes a couple of days difference.
I'm not sure that a couple of days makes any difference here or there but I'm interested anyway   and it may make a weeny bit of difference as we are due to move around week 12 scans.  Ealing hospital worked out 7+4 as I have obviously not been into ACU for any of the tests or scans or anything.

Many thanks!
And hope you are feeling OK!
Abdab
xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi ladies 

oh my goodness      Catherine, i am so pleased to hear your wonderful bfp news...you are such a clever girl!  many congrats to you and your dh.

hi to tizzy whizz and nome, hope the acupuncture starts to improve. 

tokii, welcome to the thread....it's agreat,positive place to be.

emilia, adelaide, abdab and julia, hi to you all...hope you are all well.

i am suffering less with the d-regging, but feeling v pmt today...as soon as my af arrives it's onwards to the second half of the rollercoaster.

hope acu continue on their baby run....there are more of us to follow.

love and to all

Ginny xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

wow it's been so quiet on here today.  hope you are all ok.

my af arrived today...never been so pleased to start my period!!  will phone acu in the morning and book my scan and the dreaded dilapan.

catherine, been thinking about you all day today...hope you are having a good day and enjoying the feeling of being pregnant!!!!

hi to everyone else,

love
ginny


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening all,

Firstly girls & Mr Abdab DH and I would like to thank you all for your kind wishes we were really touched  thanks again !

Today has been manic as been trying to finalise the report on the house move with the solicitor in readiness for the exchange tomorrow and completion next Thursday 5th. God I can't believe everything is coming together but that's the way life rock 'n' rolls !

Ginny, great AF has arrived and now your scan (even with the dilapan) can start and before you know it you'll be injecting !! How are you getting on with the sniffing ??

Abdab, delighted to hear you are on the mend, you poor thing you really have had it hard. Delighted to hear Minstrel is thriving and sending you lots of hugs 

Tokki, welcome to the thread. We are one big family here and everyone is a wealth of information and as we are all at varying stages there is always someone to answer your questions or lend a listening ear.

TizzWhizz, looks like your ready to start and it's good you are seeing the Encdocrinologist in a few weeks. No, if and I dope you do get a BFP, you don't need to move house !!!!

Emilia, Adelaide, Julia , Nome hi to you all.

Off to ACU tomorrow at 9am to have my HCG bloodtest which will hopefully confirm everything !

Signing off now as have been so tired this week and the pregnancy hasn't fully been confirmed yet, what'll happen later on !!!

Nite nite to all!

Cxx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Catherine,

Hope your blood test goes well today.  Just think all those weeks ago you were lamenting that you were so far behind everyone and hoping that we would all stick around to see you through and here you are being a mentor for others and have a    bun in the oven yourself!

Hi to everyone else, and a special   to Tokii and welcome to the thread.

The chinese herbs I am taking are  !

Julia


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick one today!

Julia - just remember which way to sieve!!!

Catherine - good luck with bloods today, everything crossed

Abdab - hope you are still one mend!

Emilia - ooo yes please could you give me a pointer - I have Zita West's book but cant find anything specific to thickening the womb, so some page numbers would be great!!!!!


Hope everyone else is just hanging on ok!

Tx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone. Well we just had our 12 weeks scan and the baby is SO GORGEOUS! She was jumping and kicking and dancing away like mad. DH and I had a good old cry! The sonographer said the neural tube looked completly normal too - I wasn't really worried about it and was considering not having the test done at all but it's reassurring to hear it all looks fine. I'm floating around today on cloud 9!

*TizzyWiz *- I've got the Zita West 'Babycare before Birth' book which is great actually and there is a section called natural Tips for Thickening Uterine Lining. This is what she suggests:

1) take Vit C, Vit E & Selenium, Vit B1
2) Eat foods containing bioflavanoids such as citrus fruits, brocoli, grapes, tomatoes. Also make sure diet is rich in vit B1.
3) eat foods rich in essential fatty acids, iron and protein. include nuts, spinach, seeds, garlic & oatmeal.
4) take argninine as a supplement.
5) Have acupuncture to improve blood flow to endometrium.

My big tip for everyone having IVF who doesn't like to drink the recommended 1-2 pints of milk a day is take Spirulina powder for your protein instead. It is the highest, easiest to digest form of protein without the downside of dairy like milk and made me some great eggs! Try to get a good high quality powder rather than pills or capsules though. I took about 2 heaped teaspoons in juice daily. Also great for vegetarians or anyone who can't stomach meat during morning sickness.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Emilia - that's fantastic news on your 12 week scan, the image of Boo Boo on the screen must have been great to see and quite emotional I can imagine ! Fantastic to here that the neural tube is fine it's great to have the reassurance.

Julia - yes, I can't believe how quickly the time has gone by ! How are you getting on with the Chinese herbs ? How long do you need to keep taking them ?

Adelaide - how did your scan go yesterday ? Just passed thet restaurant 'Acorn House' this morning and saw on the billboard that it got the award for ' best newcomer restaurant in London' by the Observer.

Abdab, Ginny, Nome, Tizzy Whizz and Tokii hope you are all well.

Went for my beta HCG blood test this morning and it was great to meet the nurses Pippa, Joy and Caitlin  and then Dr Ozturk who looked after me throughout the cycle came over so it was nice to share the experience. So I await the phoncecall tonight and have preliminary booked a scan in 2 weeks 17th April (Adelaide you got the dates right !)Must remember to ask when my due date would be I'm sure for IVF paptients that it is calculated from last period like the general population ?

Due to exchange on the house anytime now so it's all exciting but trying to stay grounded !

Have a nice afternoon !

Cx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

*Emilia, * congrats on your floating, kicking little 'she'. Its a very exciting time on this thread at the moment (although it always has been). A lovely result for such a miserable day.

Am racing around the house getting ready for a 4 day trip to Norfolk - amazing how much stuff you need and that's even having grown out of the bottles, nappies, kitchen sink.

*Catherine*, hope your blood test went well today. Coincidentally a friend of mine was also there at the same time - I got her to watch out for when you were called but she must have missed you. She baulked at standing up and saying 'Is there a Catherine in the house'. Coward!

*Ginny * pleased you are suffering less from the down-regging and hallo to everyone else.

Julia


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Julia,

How sweet, but unfortunately I was the only one in reception this morning as my appt was at 9am !

Have a great weekend away in Norfolk, do you need to take you herbs with you ? Sending you lots of   for using them and your accupuncture and that it may bring lots of good luck to you !

Take care,
Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh yes - how's the herbs going Julia? Can we get an update - when you get back if you're too busy now. Have a lovely time in Norfolk.
xx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Ta for asking - herbs are horrible, tonics (taking 2) are slightly less so, not sure why I am doing this anymore.  Have accepted that I am going to stick at one lovely boy so really feel like I have let it go yet am continuing to imbibe.  Not taking the herbs to Norfolk as they are too smelly and we are going with another family with their 3 kids so seems a bit unfair!

Just spoke to my friend and she got delayed Catherine so was there about 40 mins later!  9am is a really horrible appointment time - good luck for the results tonight - will log on before we leave to check the results!  Mr JULIAM also says congrats!

J


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Julia and Mr JuliaM, thank you so much !


Just got the anticipated call from Trudi and my beta HCG was 590.4 -Day 12 post ET( anything > 5) and my progesterone was 347 so it's confirmed as a  .

We are on 

Enjoy the weekend ! xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Emilia,  congrats on your 12 week scan!  sounds just magical.  do you know whether it's a little girl?  or is it just a feeling you have??

Catherine, congrats on the confirmation of your pregnancy...you can really start to believe it now. 

Abdab and emilia, hope you are both feeling ok and your respective scans are all ok.  abdab, hope you are now starting to enyoy your pregnancy after your crazy start. 

julia, hope you have a lovely time in norfolk.

hi to tizzy whizz, and  tokii.

nome, what stage are you at now hun, been thinking about you and wondering where you're up to?

i spoke to the clinic on fri as that was my official day 1.  they have now changed their policy and don't to baseline scans or non urgent procedures on the weekend, so i'm going in for my baseline tomorrow (day 4)  and my dilapan (v nervous!)  Apparently it's ok to wait to day 4 as i'm sniffing and therefore all is suppressed until i start stimming.  hope this is really ok...i'm sure they wouldn't do anything to jeopardise my chances, but was all geared up to go in earlier, so feel slightly uneasy...praying there are no cysts and no reasons why we can't progress.  amazing what i find to worry about...must try to let go a bit.  

anyway have had a lovely weekend, enjoying the sunshine.  hope you are all well and happy...ladies who have been through the cycle, hope you keep reading and sharing your experiences, it really is so helpful.

love
Ginny


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Ginny - wishing you lots of luck for today. I'm sre the basleine will be fine being done on day 4 - it's just to check the ovaries really before they get stimmed I think. Wishing you lots of luckfor the dialapan though which sounds  horrible - you poor thing. But at least it will mark the start of your cycle and that really is exciting.

We have no idea if we are having a girl or a boy but decided to refer to Boo Boo as 'she' until we know. I'm so sick of reading 'he' in baby books or on websites (though some do alternate chapters) so we thought we'd do our bit for progress and say she until we know!

My sister has 3 boys so there is a strong part of me that would like a girl - be nice to provide the much wanted and longed for grand daughter after 3 grandsons and be different - but I would love a boy too. having had 3 nephews I know boys better if that makes sense! I've had 19 years of buying presents for little boys and not so little ones these days - my oldest nephew is 19 and the youngest is 2. Anyway either would be fabulous. 

Hope everyone else hasa fab day - lovely sunshine out there and I heard London could reach 18 today. Put the sunblock on!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning all !

Hope you all had a nice weekend.

Ginny- good luck with your scan and dilapan today   You are in safe hands at ACU. Unfortunately cannot help you with experiences of the dilapan but Adeiade can offer reassurance. You will start stimming soon so it's getting very exciting for you !

Hope everyone else is well !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Catherine did you get your blood results yet? did I miss it?


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

Yes I did here it is, got it on Friday afternoon -

My beta HCG was 590.4 -Day 12 post ET( anything > 5) and my progesterone was 347 so it's confirmed as a  .
Have my 1st scan on 17th April to determine the heartbeat(s).

Can I ask you a quick question hun as I forgot to ask Trudi the nurse when she gave me the result as I was floating on   - should I continue taking the 75mg aspirin once my pregnancy has been confirmed ?

How's you house move coming along ? We hope to complete this Thursday but will not move for another month as we want to paint , re-carpet etc before we move plus we are away over the this Easter weekend !

CX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

That's looking very good then - mine was 347 at 11 days pt. Well done you!

I was told to stop the aspirin when BFP was confirmed but do double check with the nurses because some people carry on up to 3 or even 6 months of pregnancy and I don't know why some do and some don't. There is a thread on here about it if you click on general IVF area, it's usually the first one to come up.

We had a slight hold up with the house and just need our architect to have a quick look at something next week but once that's sorted we should be going ahead. The vendor wants 4 weeks minimum from exchange as they will be renting so that may hold us up a bit too. We want to knock down 2 walls and totally redecorate before we move in. The house is covered in vile wallpaper which all needs to be stripped before we can paint and the floors all need to be redone too as they are a mix of strongly coloured carpets and laminate! I have allergies so we need to sand the boards or fit wood floors rather than recarpet so it will take even longer. I think it'll be about 8 weeks from now until we get in and another 3-4 weeks before we can move in. I just want to get down there asap so I can sort my antenatal care.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Emilia,

I left a message with ACU for one of the nurses to call me back anyway to confirm but I have stopped anyway to be cautious.

Your house move sounds very exciting also. Likewise DH wants to knock down one wall to do an open plan scheme and we also need to remove vile wallpaper and borders...didn't realise one could get wallwaper matching borders and matching duvet covers.....yikes I don't know which is worse the decoration or morning sickness, but that hasn't hit in yet ! How is yours by the way ?

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Morning sickness is much better thank you, just mild nausea in the afternoons. 

Well at least your borders match something - one room in our house has royal blue patterned carpet, yellow patterned wall paper with burgundy borders! In the hall there is artex look wallpaper. The front room is all woodchip - even the ceiling!!!!

I think we are going to get decorators in because we can't manage it all ourselves - it would take too long and we want our nest ready asap! We're doing an open plan thing too knocking down two walls in the kitchen if wecan though one may need to be an arch of sorts though hopefully a big square one.

Just found the most gorgeous kicthen but typically whe i checked the price list it was the most expensive of the lot! We have quite a tight budget to do the house up on as well so I may have to do without  my dream kitchen!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

That's good to heat that the morning sickness has subsided !

I know how you feel about the dream kitchen but remember your dream baby is on the way ! 

Must dash !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Awwww - you are so right. that's all that matters really.
xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

thanks for the good wishes.  the scan was absolutely fine (thank goodness) and the dilapan was not as bad as i thought it would be.  i certainly wouldn't put it down as an activity of choice, but it was bearable.  i wonder if it's due to taking ibuprofen beforehand.  i haven't touched the stuff since ttc as zita says it isn't a good idea, but it was recommended for today.

catherine and adelaide, your house moves sound really exciting.  we moved into our house about a year and a half ago and had to do a pretty extensive extension, which wasn't fun but the house is now beautiful, just need to fill it with babies!! 

hope you are enjoying the sunshine.  ia ma so pleased today is over and we can start stimming tomorrow!!

love
ginny


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

oops, i meant emilia on the house move!! sorry.

adelaide hope you are also having a good day!!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Delighted all went well today especially with the dilapan ! 

I bet you never thought you'd be so pleased to start stabbing yourself tomorrow ....once you'll do the first one you'll fly along. I'm so excited for you. As you have PCOS you'll probably respond very well and produce lots of follies. I was told I had a mild form but not formally diagnosed  and went on to produce lots so here's wishing you lots of luck     !
Look forward to hearing your updates with blood results, scans in order to see how you will progress.  

You and DH are lucky you only have to focus now on this IVF and organised your house move earlier, I'm a very hand on individual so DH and friends will just have to take orders where to place boxes during the move  

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck with the stimming Ginny. I have one tip which I discovered for myself and no one told me but I wish they did. I injected alternate sides of my tummy as the nurse told me to until I came to the realisation that one side didn't hurt at all and one side was agony! Apparently we are all constitutionally stronger on one side than the other. Once I made my discovery I only injected on the non painful right side and my injections didn't hurt at all.

My other tip is put the needle in very slowly rather than jabbing it in like a dart (the way the nurses show) - slowly i didn't feel it at all. the jabbing hurt like hell!

you'll be an expert before you know it but any questions or concerns - we're here to help.

Wishing you lots of success and positive vibes for your cycle.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning,

Ginny, I second Emilia on her jabbing tips, eventhough I injected into my thighs instead of tummy but did find one side more comfortable than the other. Also I just rotated the sites on my thigh.
Defintely inject slowly and when pushing in the plunger I just took a big breath or sang out loud as it can sting a little !

Oooh it's exciting that you are starting, you'll be a pro after you do the first one tonight.

Emilia, hope you are well today and   to everyone else.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I am well today Catherine despite a sicky moment this morning. DH has been changing the bin liner every morning because the smell of it makes me retch! HGe had to leave extra early today and forgot and I opened the bin to put in a tea bag - big mistake! I ahve't raelly ahd sickness for a few days so it was a bit of a shocker.

have you got any sickness yet?

E
xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Oh you poor thing ! It's amazing the little everyday things we do that can set the sickness off !

Sickness hasn't really set in for me yet. Did have a funny episode on Sunday just after I ate Sunday lunch but nothing since. But still have that strong metallic taste in my mouth ! if it's going to happen I don't want it this side of Easter as I don't want it on the plane on Thursday sitting there with a sickie bag glued to my face ! 

Can I ask you a quick question re: your ticker and due date. I was told two different due dates from two different nurses at ACU. ACU says the 30th November, they didn't explain it as they entered into a device.
I checked on the internet as if you don't have IVF you calculate from LMP. But in IVF if you have a blastocyst t/f you enter that date and it gave me my present date of 4th Dec,  Should I wait for my scan on the 17th ?


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well the midwife, GP and the early Pregnancy Unit have all worked my due date out from my LMP. I can't see why it would be any different for blasto transfer? That would put you 20 days behind the date the midwives etc will use so doesn't make any sense. I would definitely calculate from your LMP otherwise it will get very confusing when you start having antenatal care and scans for dates. Everything in antenatal care is calculated from LMP whether you had IVF or not.

Lucky you on the sickness front. You should be all right for another week or two so hopefully be fine to eat lots of lovely food in NYC. We had the most amazing meal at a restaurant called Supper though I can't recall the district but it was amazing modern & traditional Italian food. Very busy though - we had to book. We had so many wonderful meals there actually but that one does stand out.

My sickness started after a Sunday lunch funnily enough. Lamb was my fave thing but I ahven't been able to eat it since. I just had a funny turn after eating it and from that moment onwards I went off loads of things and then the nausea really set in. But the full on sickness didn't hit until about 2 weeks later so i am sure you'll be fine.


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Emilia, that's my ticker updated once and for all.  

Thanks for the restaurant recommendation will check it out on opentable.com and hopefully the sickness won't have hit me by then so I can enjoy all the yummy food out there.

Hope you have a comfortable day !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I think it's best - it's nice having those extra days anyway - you don't want to be 20 days further away from reaching the little landmarks. have a fab time in NYC if I don't talk to you before you go. Got a ton of work to get through.

xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Morning ladies!

*Catherine*, here's to a great time in NYC. Bet it will be fab, and I will keep my fingers crossed for no sicky feelings.

I'm working out my due date from ET plus two weeks as my cycle was 'falsely extended' due to the six days coasting. So although my last period was 25/1 I'm actually saying 3/2, therefore that puts my due date as 11th November. So I need a ticker! Can you point me in the right direction as I am clueless about that! It puts me on about 8 weeks and 4 days today.

I have not really had much nausea (perhaps my body has figured out I had enough of it in my first week in hospital, occuring every time I moved, and particularly bad when I put toothpaste in my mouth!!!  ), but I suspect it is early days yet. I do sometimes feel woozy before I eat when I am hungry but seem to be fine on most things. I cannot believe I have gone off chocolate  ! I was the world's biggest chocoholic before. Am still massively into cheese and onion crisps though which has been the case from about week 2!!!

*Emilia * - have you started putting on weight? Overall I lost just over a stone in hospital and I have hardly put any of it back on yet which is a bit bizarre as I am eating like a horse and my tummy and (.)(.) are visibly bigger. Infact I am going to have to get to the bra shop soon as it feels like my bra is squashing my ribs.

I have had my first experience of NHS ante-natal clinics! God it was awful. We had to wait an hour and a half and it was hot and packed. Fortunately DH was there to waft me! Roll on when I get up north and the places are generally a lot quieter. My timing is working out to be awful - we move in week 12 so am trying to get registered early so I don't have a gap in care. It looks like I will need a scan every 2 weeks between weeks 12 and 22 due to my odd wombs and cervix, so I really need to get on and get referred to a consultant asap. Just waiting to exchange (maybe TODAY!).

I am so excited about all the imminent house moving and wall knocking down - we are in the same boat, we are looking to knock down most of the ground floor, move the kitchen and put in extra windows!!! We are currently weighing up whether to do this prior to November or after....

*Ginny * - great news that you are starting stimming. I agree with the others, one side was better for me and slower the better. I found it worked to take a deep breath in when the needle was going in. I got in a panic a couple of times when I couldn't get the plunger in but other than that it was fine. Another tip - try and break the water vials over a sink or bin or something, a couple of times mine smashed all over the carpet and DH was on his hands and knees looking for the bits!

*Tizzywizz* - will reply to you separately. Hope you are well.

All for now, more fighting with solicitors to do!!! So much for 'taking it easy at home' 

Abdab
xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies, 

Sorry I've been silent for a few days. DH took me for a nice break in Rye at the end of last week (Emilia, this is your future neck of the wood, isn't it?) which was lovely and really relaxing. He insisted we visit a few houses in the area and although we saw some lovely cottages, I still don't think I'm ready to leave London just yet. We're putting our flat for sale early June but we really need to find a house big enough for us and the twins, as well as an office for DH and me as we work from home....I imagine we will end up moving right at the end of my pregnancy - arghh  

Ginny - glad you survived the dilapan experience and you're now ready to stimm. What's really good is that you can now tell yourself that the rest of the treatment is going to feel really painless in comparison! Let us know how your first injection goes. Is DH doing it for you? 

Emilia, so sorry sickness is back. You seem to have a really bad run honey. Hopefully it shouldn't last much longer. 

Catherine (and Abdad who also asked the question quite a few days ago). I was told by ACU that with IVF we shouldn't take LMP as a pregnancy starting point, but rather take 14 days off EC date (as the stimming period lasted longer than a usual pre-ovulation period in a natural cycle). For example, my EC was on 12 Feb, minus 14 days = 29 Jan so 29 Jan is the first day of my pregnancy (even though my period had started on 27 Jan). Hope that's clear? To be honest, I think it's quite common to be told different EDD by different doctors and midwifes and a few days here and there doesn't change the end result!  

When are you off to NYC. You're going to have such a great time! DH and I are going to Florida for 10 days in May. We've just booked a fantastic hotel in Miami South Beach - I can't wait to be on a sunny beach!

Julia, hope Norfolk was good. Are you back on the smelly herbs now? 

Everybody else, I hope all is well. Sending you all    on this grey day. 

Adelaidexx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Abdab - yes we're fighting with solictors too and it's holding up our move. I think I'll be moving at about 20 weeks! My sister moved at 38 though so I can't really complain that much. I already know where I'm giving birth etc and know the area pretty well so hopefully it won't be too stressful! yeah right!

i think your body is being kind and letting you off the sickness since you had such a rough start - I hope so anyway as it is so vile! I went off chocolate too but last week I bought some M&S organic choc and I had it the other day. It was so nice to eat chocolate again and taste it!

I have put on weight but I know I put some on during ivf from all the bloating. I was just over 9 stone before we started and put on about half a stone during ivf despite eating v healthily - it was all fluid and swelling I think. I was closer to 10 at my scan the other day which is a bit worrying but I don't look too bad - just have a big tummy! It looks pregnant already though I'm sure most of it is fluid from eating carbs which I usually avoid but baby says I need!


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Adelaide
Thanks for that, so if it is 14 days off EC rather than ET then that puts me at 8 weeks and 6 days with a due date of 8th November.  And it means we are moving on 12 weeks 5 days!
Glad you had a lovely weekend.  We are looking to go away for a night or two the week before we move and will probably head south too!
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Oooh Rye is lovely Adelaide and not far from St Leonards where we are moving. Maybe the house prices will tempt you - we are getting a detached, 3 bed house with huge garden, extension which they had as a playroom and utility but we are having as my office and opening the kitchen onto the other bit - all for less than the price of a one bed flat with no garden in N London! It's an hour and a half to London on the train but there is a talk of a fast rail link - 45 mins to Charing Cross and when that happens house prices will rocket. I think Rye may have  better rail link though.

i thought I'd never be raedy to leave London but being pregnant has really amde it hit home - I want beaches and sea and long walks in the country. Hastings still has  great restaurants and a buzzy nightlife for when we want it. The main thing for us is to have my parents and sister nearby. I can't wait to move now!

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Abdad, 

Just saw you posted whilst I was writing my own post!

To get a ticker, just click on the link next to mine (I think it's lilipie or something), then it's all pretty straightforward. Once you've build it, the website will give you a piece of coding, which you just need to copy and paste into your profile area (I think there's a section called 'ticker' so pretty straightforward again). Let me know if you need more help and I'll look into it in more details. 

Even if it's time consuming to go for scans every two weeks, I am kind of envious because you'll be able to see very regularly that Minstrel is fine and growing well! Because of my two beans, I think I'll have quite a few scans too but not sure just yet how often. I have my nuchal fold scan on 24th April and my booking appt with the midwife on the 30th. Can't wait to get started with all the ante natal and have a bit of guidance. Everything I've been reading seems a bit daunting so far!

Good luck with the move. I really can't believe all of us pregnant ladies have got a move on the agenda!

Axx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Abdad, we went to the George in Rye - it's a really nice boutique hotel in the centre of Rye. The bed was absolutely amazing (which is something quite important for a lady who sleeps so much as I do at the moment  )

Emilia, yes, I really liked the space of the houses (and the gardens) but my worry is that I don't know anyone in the area and will probably feel a bit lonely. It's going to be quite a big change to be a mummy with two kids so I think I really need to stay close from my friends in London. My parents are in Paris so going closer from them isn't really an option at the moment... 

Axx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi there
Got the ticker sorted, but cannot find where in the profile it goes - can you help?  Sorry to be dim
Abdab
xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi Abdad, 

Just had a look, and actually there is no 'ticker section' (sorry, mushy brains have taken over...). You just need to copy and paste the piece of code at the end of your personal details (the section we update with our most recent news).

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Great everyone is back online, it was quite there for awhile, I thought I was missing out on something going on elsewhere !!

Abdab, re: your ticker 
copy the ticker info from lilliepie.com, go to your profile on FF. On the left handside you'll see modify profile and click on Forum Profile Info. Scroll down to your signature and under your personal info paste in the link from lilliepie.com. Hope that helps !
Great to hear that you are feeling stronger, hopefully your housemove will go to plan luv. It's so coincidental we are all pregnant within 2 months of each other and doing house moves aswell ! Let's test our multitasking skills then !

Adelaide, great to hear you had a lovely weekend away. As much as I love London too if you do move with your two beanies you'll meet lots of new friends through your antenatal classes and toddler groups !

Emilia, looks like you are putting on weight at a nice steady pace. I'm chief bridesmaid at my sisters wedding in June and dreading I'll have to change my measurements or hoping the flowers will cover the bulge !  

xx


/links


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi Catherine
I once went to a wedding where the two bridesmaids were both eight and a half months pregnant.  The bride was as skinny as a rake.  They all looked hilarious together!  Infact I think she got another two bridesmaids at the last minute as the original two were so huge they could hardly move, let alone bend down to pick up the train!      
So in June you will have absolutely no problems!
Abdab
xx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeh!  Got it working at last.
Thanks everyone  
Abdab
xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

I have been reading your posts for a couple of weeks and wishing you well - as well as congratulations to all the BFP-ers!

This is the first time I have posted to a site so am quite nervous!

I am on my first IVF cycle at ACU and had my egg collection yesterday - 9 eggs from 9 follicles, so we were really delighted! I found out today that 5 fertilised normally (2 were abnormal as 2 swimmers managed to get into them!, the other 2 didnt do anything).  It has been a real rollercoaster (as it is for all of us, I know!) in the last couple of weeks.  It is really brilliant that ACU do so many tests to check that all will go as smoothly as possible when you get to ET - but this has caused us some new worries!...

We got our first explanation of possible cause of infertility last month - despite our age, both DH and I had always had good test results with low FSH (6.2) - but we just discovered my AMH was only 5.  So I was put on a really high Menopur dose after having had all the tests done last month (including a cervical dilation under sedation).  The junior doctor scanning us through the stimming last week then told us our chances of a "takehome baby" were low, and we were devastated. Luckily Dr Ranieri and the nurses gave us some reassurances which calmed us down - and we feel really blessed now to have got this far.  

Ridiculously, I am now feeling worried about the fact that we wont get to blastocyst stage as ACU only like to push it this far if you have 6 or 7 embies... and reading your stories makes me realise that you were all successful with blastocysts!  

Also if we do ET on Thursday this means I will just have 4 days rest before work (I already took holiday time off to get through this so far) - do you think this is ok?  (I have M.E. so pace myself quite carefully anyway but I have a very busy job and all I really want to do is focus on this!). Also can you give me any other tips on what you think might have worked for you - I am doing reflexology which is fantastic, and got a lot from nutritional advice and especially hypnotherapy at Zita West's clinic, but do you have any other thoughts on nutrition or anything else (I am intrigued by the colour therapy, where did this come from?!)

Anyway sorry for this very long introductory post - I am really excited to be joining your thread at last!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi S-C,

Firstly welcome to the thread and thank you for your good wishes.

Well done on your EC yesterday and to hear that 5 have fertilised. You are in great care at ACU and you will receive phonecalls on a daily basis from the Embryologists informing of the growth of your follies. It can be a nerve wracking time waiting for the calls but make sure you have your questions ready in advance. 
I happens to be coincidental that three of us here all went to blastocyst stage but Abdab had embryos transfered and went on to have a BFP. The embryologists aswell as the Consultant you are under will choose the best option for you. Don't compare yourself to anyone else as each case history is unique.

Regarding time off to recover, I had my ET on a Sunday afternoon and was back at my desk on the Wednesday and as my job is sedentary I kept moving around slowly and nothing too strenuous.
When resting at home you will be advised the same but not to stay motionless as our lifestyles are not normally at this pace and to avoid continuous coughing eventhough I got lots of sneeezing fits !

You seem to be following a good balanced diet drink at least 2L water / day to flush out all those drugs and at least 1l milk which I still continue to do.
I did accupuncture but reflexology is equally good.

My accupunturist told me about the orange colour therapy but can't find the link on this forum but you can 'Googe' it or try www.susunweed.com. DH wore old orange t-shirtsa dn I stuck orange paper around the house and changed my screensaver to orange. It also helps that this colour is populat this season !!

Let us know how your embies are progressing and please fell free to ask any questions.

Sending you lots of luck


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

Hi S-C and WELCOME!  

Yes, I am living proof that you can get a BFP from a day 3 embie!  I felt quite down at the time that I did not get to blastocyst as all the other IVF sisters seemed to be managing it, but I calmed down once the embryologist explained to me that as I had two clear 'front runners' it was best to put them back into the natural environment as that is better for them.  I was also quite surprised that out of the 15 eggs that they collected from me, we ended up with only 3 being any use - it's quite a shock that the numbers dropped so rapidly but having read lots of these threads I saw that that is the same for most people.  And there are success stories on this web site of ladies who only had one embie to put back.  So try and stay positive.

Lots of   and       to you.  Do keep us posted on how you are getting on.  And delighted that you have joined our club!

Abdab
xxx

PS  Don't panic if you don't hear from the embryologist first thing in the morning, quite often it was after lunch that I got my call, one day it was even 3pm   Try and keep your mind occupied rather than sitting looking at the phone!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

wow what a busy day on this thread.

s-c welcome to the thread...you're a bit ahead of me as i am starting stimming tonight...hope your embies continue to do well and try to stay positive, i really think it helps (hard to manage all the time i know!)

adelaide, emilia, abdab and catherine, you pregnant movers...hope all is well this afternoon with symptoms and solicitors...it's so funny that you are all doing the same thing within a month or so of eachother.

julia, hope norfolk was lovely. catheine, hope nyc is fun, it's such a greatplace!!

i woke up feeling pretty ropey this morning, think i am allergic to one ogf the antibiotics i was given yesterday (had a rash over my knuckes!) after the dialpan, and feel a bit sore today.  decided to give myself a day to recover, so stayed off work, and feel much better now.  always feel guilty if i miss work, but think i need to put ivf first at the mo.

was thinking about how you all seem to have had acupuncture alongside your cycles, hope i am not reducing our chances by not having it.  had it for a few months about a year ago and did not feel any benefit, but think that may have been the acupuncturist i was seeing (he is a gp and the husband of a work colleague, so really not an acupuncture specialist)  did you all have acupuncture?!  must try not to find things to stress about!!!

will let you know tomorrow how the injecting goes tonight.  thank you so much for all your tips...it's so helpful feeling that you're all there and rooting for us...really want to join your beanie club in a couple of weeks!!

g x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome SC! You have done brilliantly with 5 fertilised eggs and I am sure you will end up with some nice embies. It really is chance I think that three of us went to blastocyst on here. On the other forum I use I am one of only two of us in the newly pregnant thread that had blastocyst transfer as it's still not the norm county wide. There are lots of girls ont here with BFPs from day three or even day 2 transfers and quite a few of the ladies at the moment are gaving twins! So try and de-stress as far as that's concerned. And as you know Abdab got a lovely BFP from day three transfer so she's living proof it works at acu.

ACU are fab and will give you great care - I have great faith in them.

I think 4 days is easily enough to recover. My advice is spend those 4 days quietly, in bed as much as possible, really focussing on what's hapenning inside and visualising it strongly. Use relaxation tapes if need be and then spend time visualising the embryos implanting, growing stronger etc. I used affirmations too but I use them every day for everything I want to create! A good one is "I am attracting a happy healthy pregnancy" or "I am attracting a happy healthy baby". My other slightly wacky one was to write LOVE or I LOVE YOU in lip pencil over my womb area (in homage to the film What The Bleep and the water experiment - check back in the thread for my reasons!) DH bought me orange flowers and I printed out a big orange circle from this website and stuck it on my fridge. I focussed on the colour orange in meditation.

If you want a book to read while doing all this read Living Magically or Stepping Into The Magic by Gill Edwards. They are books on reality creation - making your dreams happen. There are steps to follow to process your negative beliefs about your life and in this case about your fertility. You could probably do them all in 4 days if you read and process fast! And there are guided visualisations - if you aren't good at visualising you can ask someone to read them out to you or record them and play them back.

I swear by Gill Edwards for changing me from a very negative person who felt like a victim all the time to an immensley positive person who believes I am able to create whatever I want in my life.

Anyway - that's my top tips but feel free to ask me anything you like about ET, 2ww or whatever.

Wishing you lots of love and luck and positive vibes for your embies. Visualise them growing in the lab, multiplying and getting stronger.

  
    

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi again everyone

I just wanted to say thank you for replying so quickly and for all your wise words, I really appreciate it.  I am feeling much more positive and will work on hanging onto that - am going out today to track down that book, and to stock up on orange lip pencils, orange pants, and will be making hints to DH about orange flowers! (I have red hair so the orange look this season isnt a good one for me!)

I'll let you all know later what ACU say today - have been busy visualising all the embies all night (embarrassed to say we even named them!)  I'll also work out how to use all the symbols on the site as I havent mastered that yet!

Ginny - I hope your first injection went ok, I hadnt worked out that one leg hurt more than another (though it did!) so wished I had asked that earlier rather than following the advice to use alternate legs!  I havent done acupuncture as I am not fond of needles and wanted something that might be more like a massage - so thats why I did reflexology.  I found it really helpful to keep me positive and relaxed through my IUI and this IVF, and it has had the added bonus of making me feel a lot healthier and stronger through the winter - but I think that everyone is different!

Thank you all again, you are all really lovely!

SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

SC - reflexology is great too and has good results with ivf. I hate needles and find acupuncture almost unbearable but decided to grit my teeth and go for it as I respond to it really well. I have to say i didn't wear orange myself - I hate the colour but DH has an orange jumper (which I always ridicule) and he wore that a lot. Also my lovely cat is bright orange so he hung around me a lot. I guess an orange duvet would be the ideal but lets face it - you'd never use it again!

We all named the embryos we had put back so don't worry about the naming - we love all that! I had Boo Boo and Bumps put back but only Boo Boo made it! I'm sure the others will tell you their crazy embryo names too! 

xx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all well today and looking forward to Easter.

S-C, you seem like you are on the right track with your positive thinking, reflexology and surrounding yourself with the colour orange. You don't need to go out and buys lots of things in that colour even flowers or a bowl of oranges is just as good.
I personally couldn't do reflexology because if anyone touched my feet I break into a fit of giggles so defintely not worth going for me. The best thing is to choose what's best for you and get as much relaxation and positive visualision into your day as possible.
Regarding naming your embies I called my two Fistik and Funduk .....? you ask why. We have a place in Turkey and as we love the culture so much and I love nuts the names mean nuts and pistachio respectively but the former can double for 'cute' also. Plus it's my secret language with DH in public !

Emilia this may like a stupid question but how did you know that Boo made it and not Bumps  

Emilia / Adelaide/ Abdab / Julia- any recommendations for pregnancy books, was thinking of getting Zita West (as I have her Infertility Guide) or Dr Mirian Stoppard or Dr Lesley Regan, any personal recommendations welcome.

Ginny, how did the 1st injection go ?

Tokii and Nome hope you are well too.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hello ladies,

S-C, welcome to the thread. I hope we can support you as well as I felt supported during my own treatment. Well done for for your 5 fertilised eggs! Like Emilia, I have a good feeling that they will develop in nice little embies. I also think us three ladies reaching blastocyst happened by chance - you still stand a very good chance of having a BFP with a day 2 or 3 transfer. 
By the way, we called the two embies transferred Tweedledum and Tweedledee. We're now referring to the twins as the 'beans' which is pure laziness from us...What did you name yours?

Catherine, I have two pregnancy books. One is the Rough Guide to Pregnancy and Birth, which I really enjoy as it takes a no nonsense approach to pregnancy, and I can really relate to the woman who wrote it. 
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Pregnancy-Guides-Reference-Titles/dp/1843536846/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1/202-2208691-8332655?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1175680996&sr=8-1

The other one is the one recommended by Julia, which is also really good and tells you lots of things you never knew about pregnancy. Not all very nice but it's better to be warned and not freak out when our body does something strange!
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Friends-Guide-Pregnancy-Everything/dp/0747533253/ref=pd_sim_b_3/202-2208691-8332655?ie=UTF8&qid=1175680996&sr=8-1

Ginny, how did the injection go last night? By the way, I didn't have any acupuncture or reflexology before or during my treatment so don't worry, I'm sure you have jeopardised your chances!

Feeling a bit rough today, but I am booking today our tickets to Miami in May and a long weekend in Paris at my parents so can't really complain...

Hope everybody else is well. 
Adelaidexx

/links


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Adelaide,

Thanks for the book recommendations .Going to wait until after my 1st scan on the 17th to be doubly sure before I order !!!! No pun intended!

Oh Miami sounds great, you can relax and top up your tan and then get pampered by your folks in Paris. It's nice to have something to look forward.

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't know Catherine - just intuition!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls, hope you don't mind another new kid on the block?!. Thanks for this link Emilia - it's so helpful to hear about all these +ve storeis from others at the ACU. It looks like i am definitely going to be having tx here now and waving bye bye to my last clinic. I'm guessing all of you have had the OST prior to starting your tx's so hope you don't mind me asking a few questions about it,now that mine is looming. Just wanted to know how long it takes to get feedback on th results, or is some of it immediate once the antral follicle scan has been done? I know one componenet of it is the blood tests so presumably that takes a few days to get the results? The thought of having to wait any longer than that will be a killer, as i'm prtty sure my results won't be good (given previous IVF response), but then again, i do still have a glimmer of hope that i may be pleasantly surprised and they'll tell me i can have another bash at it on a higher dose, with a decent chance of getting some eggs this time around. Are they able to give you a pretty confident prediction about how you will respond to tx or is it quite vague and just a general classification, "poor" "ok" "good" etc? I'm hoping for much more tailored tx this time - and am under the impression the ACU can offer that so any encouragement on this much appreciated!
Last question i promise - i'm taking some of those disgusting Chinese tea herbs twice a day (and i too have almost chucked the liquid down the sink!) but have heard slightly conflicting advice on whetehr it's ok to take them whilst actually undergoing tx. Been told to take them for 6 wks and will probably have finished them before i do get to any proper tx but i'd like to get other views on them. iI the no pain no gain philosophy works, they'll be bloody effective! 
Sorry for all this blurb but thanks in advance for any tit-bits.

annie xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Annie and welcome to the acu mayhem thread!

ACU are amazing in terms of blood results - you always get them the same day. I can't remember how it worked with the OST but am sure someone who had it done more recently will tell you more but the way I recall it I was told the outcome of the scan at the scan. Then I had a blood test and a trial shot of menopur, came back the next day and had another blood test and then got the results that evening or the next day. 

During treatment blood results always come in on the evening you had the test - usually around 6-7pm which is great - no waiting! I'm impatient too!

I don't know about taking the herbs during tx - I probably wouldn't as they are v powerful and have natural steroids in usually. I would try and finish before you start stimming.

great to have you here - the girls are lovely and will answer any questions at all.

xxxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Annie, 

Welcome to the group.

You have defintely made two great choices, firstly by choosing ACU to have your treatment as I have upmost trust in their clinical practice and secondly in joining us as everyone here are like sisters and are great to answer whatever questions you may have.

Re: OST, I had mine at the same time as my dummy ET and got both results at the time of the investigations which was there and then. As Emilia said all blood results are in the evening between 6-7pm when one of the nurses will call you.

Unfortunately I can't help re: the herbs as I didn't take them but hopefully someone else may be able to answer your queries. 

Wishing you lots of luck as you embark on your 2nd cycle.

Cx


----------



## Abdab (Nov 2, 2006)

*Annie*, and welcome! This ACU club is getting bigger by the day which is brill! A few weeks ago we were having a moan as we knew there were lots more ladies out there, and it is just fab that you have joined in.

Anyone else lurking ?? 

The initial OST tests I had - if I remember rightly as it was a while ago - were a blood test and HCG jab on one day and then a scan the following day and got the results there and then. Then ongoing (I am the 'blood test queen'  as I had 9 in 10 days!!) they like the bloods to be done in the morning so they are back before 5pm, then the nurses ring you between 5 and 7pm.

Personally I did not do acupuncture or reflexology, but if things had not worked out I would consider it for next time, as apparently it does help, and certainly lots of ladies on here are very positive about it.

Now *Emilia* - you need to get your orange knickers business going - there is a definite demand now. And the other thing is you should sell variety packs of different sizes so ladies can pick and choose depending on how bloated they are feeling at the time. You'll be pleased to hear that the 'big girls knickers' that my sister sent to me in hospital at the height of my fluid retention (I sent out an emergency request for her to go to M&S and buy the biggest knickers she could as I was like a whale  ) are now getting baggier!

For things orange, I had my toy Zippy with me on my bedside table in hospital. He seems to have done the trick.

Re: embie names, ours were Minstrel (bigger as 8 cell when they went back in) and Smartie (6 cell). We waved to them on the telly before they were put back in. Minstrel being the big bruiser stuck around whilst Smartie didn't. We have M&M in the freezer. Can't believe I have completely gone off chocolate, smell, taste, everything, despite naming our embies after the stuff!

All for now
Abdab
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well the orange knicker thing was only a joke but DH keeps saying I should do it! If only I had the time. Maybe when I go on maternity leave I'll get my sister who's an artists to whip up a design and print me a few up! ACU girls will of course get a free pair for their next cycle!


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

And welcome to the thread - *Annie*, *Roozie* and *S-C*.

Just a quick check in on way from Norfolk (very nice but tiring, 4 grownups, 5 kids and our bedroom was next to the kids with our son the ringleader in getting up very early) on way to Lymington to see in-laws.

Think everyone has answered all the questions but now I have one. Are Chinese herbs then like steriods *Emilia * - you are getting me scared now as also taking 2 types of tonics as well as the herbs. (minus a few days in Norfolk)

Julia


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi again

I think you should definitely do the orange knicker thing Emilia, your business would do fantastically well - its really hard to find any but I did manage to get some in Top Shop this afternoon! (My last shopping expedition for a while - also got the Living Magically book which I am going to start tonight).

Thanks again to everyone for your thoughts - you are helping me feel more and more positive and also making me laugh a lot too! 

I also had better news than I could have hoped for today - all 5 embies are doing well, and apparently are top quality.  They are ranging from 2-5 cells with one at 6 cells (a bit keen so apparently may not be as good tomorrow). Anyway this means we are borderline for 3-day or blastocyst, or they might even do 4-day.  We will find out early tomorrow morning but they are predicting its more likely to be tomorrow. I am very excited and relieved, after last week's traumas we could not have wanted a better outcome, its a good thing I had reflexology today to calm me down and balance me out!

Your embie names were all so creative - when we started out with 9 DH wanted to name them all after his fave footie team players   (not ok as my team are their arch rivals), whilst I had 5 which had my nan's name and her 4 sisters... so I like to think they are the ones that made it!

Annie - so glad that another newbie has joined!  In terms of the OST, ACU just gave me the result when I went back a few days later for the dummy ET and hycosy.  (I didnt see Dr Ranieri though and would recommend you specifically ask for him or another senior consultant as I was just told my results by the doctor who did the scan, which left me with lots of questions and I had to ring Dr Ranieri later). This was the first time I found out I had any definite problem, and all they said was whether or not they were willing to go ahead, rather than giving us any success ratings despite me asking them a lot!  But this is why they put me on 5 vials of Menopur a day - as everyone else has said, my experience of ACU is that they really do tailor the programme to fit you and give you the best possible chance which is really reassuring.  I really hope it all goes well for you.

Catherine, Abdab, Adelaide, hope you are all feeling good and thanks again for all your good vibes!

SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

SC - I'm so glad you got Living Magically and I'd love to hear your thoughts. It's a very spiritual book - I'm not religious at all but got quite into the spirituality of it. Anyway - it's great for processing your negative beliefs and dealing with them which can only be a good thing. Stepping Into The Magic is great too so if you like LM get the sequel! We actually had flower essences made by Gill for our cycle and they were great. We've had her essences before and I don't know how they work but they really do!

Julia - My dermatology consultant told me the herbs and creams in Chinese med contain natural plant steroids. I don't know if it's like taking steroids exactly as they are natural but they have a similar affect. That's why with eczema and skin problems they have such great results. I think they're ok on their own - but they are v strong and could potentially interfere with other drugs such as ivf drugs. I think if someone was having ivf and also being treated somewhere as reputable as acumedic it would be ok but lots of these chinese herbal places aren't as reputable. 

A long time back I discovered there was actual steroids in a cream sold to me by one of the shops for my skin. I'd told them I was there because I didn't want to use steroid cream anymore and they told me it was all herbal. It got rid of the rash just like steroid cream would. Then my chinese friend read the packaging and told me what was in it. I went ballistic and threatened to sue them to which they gave me a full refund. These were actual western steroids in the cream and I don't know how common that is.

If you are at all worried I would discuss the herbs and tonics with acumedic but my guess is they are fine but I just wouldn't mix them with ivf drugs.

Have you noticed any changes in your health or cycles sicne you took the herbs? Anything noticeable? I guess it may be too early. How long do they want you to stay on them?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

roozie said:


> Last question i promise - i'm taking some of those disgusting Chinese tea herbs twice a day (and i too have almost chucked the liquid down the sink!) but have heard slightly conflicting advice on whetehr it's ok to take them whilst actually undergoing tx. Been told to take them for 6 wks and will probably have finished them before i do get to any proper tx but i'd like to get other views on them. iI the no pain no gain philosophy works, they'll be bloody effective!
> Sorry for all this blurb but thanks in advance for any tit-bits.
> 
> annie xx





JuliaM said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Think everyone has answered all the questions but now I have one. Are Chinese herbs then like steriods Emilia - you are getting me scared now as also taking 2 types of tonics as well as the herbs. (minus a few days in Norfolk)
> 
> Julia


If you check out the Complementary Therapies board or use the search option on this website you'll find lots of posts discussing using TCM (Traditional Chinese Medicine) and herbal remedies during treatment.

I replied in more detail to someone the other day...here's the link...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=89645.0

Hope that helps...

Good luck to you all...  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Would you mind if I join this thread?

I have been under the ACU at UCH since August 2005 - I'm starting to feel like a regular fixture in their waiting room! I had my first round of IVF last September and sadly failed to get pregnant. When I went for my follow up with Mr Serhal he told me that I had been the only one not to have got pregnant that month    I can't tell you how much I wish not to have known that statistic!!! Anyway, I had a nice break and then went back about 3 weeks ago to start the process of thawing our 3 blastocysts on ice.  I have found the frozen embryo cycle far easier and have been amazed that i only needed 3 appointments to get to transfer day.  I wish I could say that the 2WW was easier though!!! I had the transfer on Monday and have been resting up since then but will be going back to work on Tuesday.  I'm really hoping it works this time and am trying to stay positive. I am keeping Tescos in business by buying up all their Orange roses, Top Shop's knicker department is running low on Orange panties and you can't find a brazil nut for love or money in North London     I'm desperate for some sign but so far nothing - not even a single cramp - well ok, its only day 2 but is this normal?!!

I'm so pleased to hear of all the successful pregnancies -well done to each and every one of you - its such an achievement and helps to give people like me real hope.

Love
Melanie


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi ladies,

firstly, hi to melanie and annie and welcome to the acu thread.  it really is a positive place to be! melanie, hope the 2ww is ok, the other ladies have been using visualisation and relaxation to help them stay positive, though it's hard to remain calm all the time.

sc, fab news about your embies...fingers crossed for your phonecall.

julia, hope you get the answers you're looking for about the herbs. 

hi to all the others and thanks so much for your advice re injecting.

my first injection went ok yesterday but stung a bit.  today's was much less painful (in my right leg!) so will focus on the right.  i feel a bit concerned as my dose of menopur is tiny (only 2 75 ampules per night) and i am still sniffing.  i know acu know what they are doing and i obviously don't want to over stimulate, but hope my ovaries are responding to such a small dose.  think it's due to my pco, but one of the nurses said they never give such a small dose!

can i just ask when people took their baby aspirin (time of day?)  also was yours dispersible?

hope you are all having good evenings.  i'm gonna get into pj's and watch the apprentice, then bed (i'm exhausted!)

Gx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ginny said:


> can i just ask when people took their baby aspirin (time of day?) also was yours dispersible?
> 
> Gx


I would speak with your consultant & ask their advise as to when you should start taking the baby (75mg) aspirin.

Have you specifically been prescribed it ?

I'm prescribed enteric (sugar coated) 75mg aspirin as its far more gentle on your stomach, especially when having all those other ivf drugs....and I just take mine when I remember...usually in the evening. I have had the dispersable aspirin as well but enteric is better (my consultant recommended)

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to say hello to old and newbies - I've not forgotten you and have been lurking around keeping tabs on everyone  

I have been feeling rather low of late and didn't want to ruin all the fine and excitement on the board just lately!!  I'm sure I'll start to feel positive once my IVF gets underway (was planned for two months time), but right now I seem to be faced with more and more set-backs.  I am waiting for an endocrine review and a coagulant specilaists advice at the moment but have also discovered that I under-went a cycle of IUI when my thyroid levels were abnormal - it's hit me really hard and I'm waiting to speak to Mr Ranieri about it when he's back in next week.

Anyway - keep up the good work ladies!!! Tonnes of    and   to you all.  Lot's of orangey-ness too  

Special thanks to Emilia for taking time out to write the advice from Zita West!!  

Abdab - sorry your PM didn't make it to me, but I appreciate the attempt!  

BFN

Tx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening Girls,

Hope you are all well.

Firstly welcome Melanie and congratulations on your embie transfer and glad you are resting up during your 2ww and are practicing positive visualisation and colour therapy!   

Ginny well done on the the injecting. Likewise I injected in my thighs and I just sang when injecting to numb the stinging. Don't worry about the amount of vials of Menopur you are on as every individual is unique. I started on 4 vials as went down to 1/2 vial as I reacted well and had 23 follicles and then 22 embies. As you have PCOS you'll respond well I'm sure and produce lots of lovely embies.
Re: aspirin I just bought Boots own 75mg dispersible and took it just after lunch each day as it was a time when there wasn't any other medication being taken and it didn't affect my stomach. 

Julia glad you are having a good time in Norfolk even if it is hectic! Sorry can't help re: herbs.

Tizzy Wizz, sorry to hear you are down but I think and hope you will speak with Mr Ranieri he will hopefully put your mind at ease your your endocrine queries.

Hope everyone else is well.

Nite nite xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome *Melanie *and wishing you lots of success for your cycle. I'm guessing acu ahve told you to test either 14 or 16 days from transfer - it is a bit crazy to wait the whole 2 weeks or longer when you've had blastocyst transfer. They told me 16 days but in fact you can test 14 or 15 days from 'ovulation' or egg collection. As you had fet I'm not sure when that would be for you but I'm sure you can work it out. I tested 9 days after my transfer. Mt blasties were day 6 ones so 9 days later they were 15 days old. It helps the 2ww a bit when it's cut down to 9 or 10 days. If yours are day 5 blasties then I guess it will be 10 days from day of transfer to test.
Anyway - wishing you lots of positive vibes and keep up the visualisations and colour therapy - I swear by visualisation and affirmations. I stroll round the house like a right loon most days attracting various things into my life! Currently it's - "I am growing a happy healthy baby"!

*Ginny *- it is so weird isn't it how one side hurts more than the other? It still stings when it goes in though no matter which side but again once you have the side that doesn't hurt so much it definately stings less. I took soluble aspirin in the morning or evening - just sort of when I remembered to take it really. Don't worry about the low dose - with pcos you have to be very careful. You don't want to end up in hospital like poor Abdab. You'll get lots of follies - I was borderline pco and got 23 follies, 15 were ready on the day and I got 15 eggs.

*Julia* that link Minxy put on is very interesting re Chinese herbs. *Annie* you should read this too. Having read that link I would say stop well before stimming so have a read and maybe talk to acu about it.

*TizzyWizz* - Sorry you're down . I really hope Dr Ranieri can help when he gets back. I know what it's like when you think you have one fertility issue and then suddenly theres another thrown into the mix and it just feels insummountable. I'm sure Dr Ranieri will find a way through this and help you conceive. Sending you a big hug and lots of positive energy.

Hello to *Abdab, Catherine, Adelaide & SC* - hope I haven't missed anyone but it's buzzing here now and I'm sure I've forgotten someone! 

have a great day everyone!


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

sorry for the "me" post especially as I'm only new on your thread.
I had a horrible night's sleep last night - My skin felt hot all night long and I just couldn't sleep.  I was lying there worrying about the fact that I don't have any symptoms and got myself in a right old tizz after considering that these embryos must be 7 or 8 days old now - surely I should feel something?!!!
I think the big thing for me is the fact that when I had IVF for the 1st time in september, they really expected it to work for me and it didn't. I keep thinking back to that time and remembering that I didn't really have any symptoms then as well.  Ohhhhhhhhh this is a nightmare - absolutely everything I didn't want to be- really don't know why I feel so glum today - I know its early days but clearly the TWW is already getting to me.  I'm sure I would feel happier if I had serious AF pains - now thats mad isn't it!!!

Sorry  
Melx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Melanie - firstly don't worry about posting about how you're feeling - especially during tx and 2ww you should be posting your feelings and getting our help - that's what we're here for. I remember feeling just the same as you at this point. I really didn;t feel anything. I had twinges which I later realised were from EC as they were on my ovaries but I didn't have any af type pains until the embryos were about 9-10 days old. I remember waking up one night with terrible af pains but it was very close to the time I tested - when the embryos were 13 or 14 days old and I was sure af was on its way.

But - I have read so many stories on these forums from women with BFPs who had no symptoms whatsoever until they were 7 or 8 weeks pregnant! Everyone is different.

My symptoms went like this - when the blasties were 10 days old I got very low and depressed certain it hadn't worked. Then around days 12/13/14 I had some af pains, one session of v bad pain at night, I felt mildly nauseus and had a funny taste in my mouth - a bit metallic. Then on day 14 my boobs got a bit veiny and hurt more than before. But remember lots of people don't even get these!

The main thing is to try and stay focussed and as positive as possible. Every time you have a scary negative thought, recognise it, listen to it and then say clearly in your head or even out loud - I don't believe you. Do it for a day or so and soon the negative thoughts will stop. I'm not sure who came up with that process but my sister told me it and it worked for me!

Take some time to lie very still on the bed ina  quiet room and put your hands on your tummy. Focus on your braething and centre it on your tummy. Imagine the blasties burrowing in and growing. really try and see it in your mind. Talk to them and do affirmations - I am attracting a happy healthy pregnancy or whatever feels right. And when those negative thoughts creep back just tell them you don't believe them. 

I am sending you lots of positive vibes and healing energy - feeling low and scared is all normal - could even be hormonal and a good sign - so take very good care of yourself, keep resting and keep believing.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls, 

Hope you are well today.

Oh Melanie, sorry to hear you are down. What Emilia said is so true and every one responds differently and the 2ww can be a torture.  Like Emilia said as you had a blastocyst transfer you can test early, I did on day 9 but that was a little too early ! You have been give the best advice re: relaxing, keeping positive and colour therapy. I don't think you can do much more ! Sending you lots of   

I want to wish you all a lovely Easter, enjoy the lovely weather predicted, lazy days and don't feel too guilty on the over-indulgence of Easter eggs !

Just completed on our house this morning so will pick up the keys on Tuesday on our return and then face the decorating and moving mayhem! 

Off to Heathrow now do take care until next week !    

Cx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for the warm welcome everyone   You're all v sweet!

The feedback you've given me on the OST side of things has reassured me - i'd envisaged having to wait for a good few days before bloods came back but sam eday would be fantastic. I'm not much of a waiter and that would have driven me nuts i think!

Emilia, i will def. look into the herbs thing - thanks Natasha for the link, that's a great help. I'm currently getting them from herbmedic so they are a fairly reputable set-up but if it's more an issue of genuine interaction with IVF drugs, then you're probbaly right and are best to be well avoided during & in run up to any stimming. I won't be too sad to knock them on the head anyway - they are truly grim!!

S-C, am sending you +ve thoughts today and really hoping you get the news you want to hear. Sounds as though you've done brilliantly so far and have every chance of 2 top class embies. 

Mel , thinking about you too on the 2WW. Not been there yet myself but can imagine how hard it must be to remain sane ... i'm sure you'll find the strength to be OK, esp. with all the +ve energy from everyone here. 

Chat later, take care everyone,

Annie xx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

thank you so much for all your messages. I really do appreciate it  
I'm feeling a little happier this afternoon especially after a good old cry this morning.  I'm going to just put this down to one of those days when you have a wobble!
so its positive thinking from now on  

thanks once again xxxxxx

p.s  I'm not sure if they were 5 or 6 day transfers but have decided that the 16 day wait is too long so am going to test 14 days later which actually falls on a Sunday - 15th April.  Don't think i could continue with the gestone injections if I test early and its a negative so this way I think I'm covered.


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hi girls 

I've just been having a quick read through the last week's posts and it's great to see some new names on the thread.

Sorry I haven't logged on for a while but like Tizzy wizz I've been feeling a bit down and didn't want to bring everyone else down.
I started to feel quite ill on Monday with a very high temperature and the next day I dragged myself to the ACU for my OST. When I had my scan she noticed some fluid resting against my C-section scar, which she said would account for the pain I'd been having there. I asked if anything could be done about it and she said probably not. I then asked if this could be dangerous if I was to get pregnant again and she wasn't totally sure. I then had to wait over an hour ( in that horrible corridor with no windows) for my blood test as they were really busy that day. I then went to my Doctors who told me I had tonsilitus. My poor DP has had to take the week off work to look after DD. Then the next day I had to go back to the ACU and beg a nurse to see me asap before I passed out. Luckily they did. I won't get the results for everything until I go and see Dr Ranieri next week.

Now DP has come down with it and I can't stop crying as my DD has had to go to her grandparents and I feel like a terrible mother. This is before I've even started IVF.

Sorry for the me post but I'm thinking off you all and wishing you all the best at the different stages off your tx and pregnancies.

Love
nome


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Nome,

you poor poor thing. 

1st things 1st - you are not a bad mother - your DD will be far better away from you and DP - the last thing you need is for her to come down with it too.

With regards to your scan, I think you need to wait until you see Dr Ranieri next week and actually find out exactly what effect this fluid would have on a subsequent pregnancy.  Don't worry yourself though, I'm often given misleading information from the Doctors doing the scans and then when I see Mr Serhal he says something totally different.  You need to wait until you have all the facts and keep positive about your upcoming IVF until then, I know easier said then done.  Remember, you feel lousy with a temperature so just try and rest up and get yourself feeling more together for when you see the doctor next week.

lots of Love
Melanie

p.s I know what you mean about the clinic on Monday - totally crazy - they told me to get there for 3.30pm for embryo transfer and they didn't do it until 5.30pm.  If you were around at that time, I would have been the crazy one taping her foot and biting my hubbies head off!!!


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

mel, glad you are feeling a bit better. emilia is amazing isn't she..like having our own resident therapist...she's gonna be an amazing mum.  (hope you're reading this emilia.)

nome, i'm so sorry you feel blue.  i bet you are a fab mum, and you mustn't be too hard on yourself for feeling down, especially then you're ill.  we all have our bad days, but don't bottle it up, let us support you.  yesterday i was feeling pretty grotty on my down-regging meds, but today feel pretty good.  it's impossible to predict what the day's gonna bring!

must dash as need to stim...hope you all ahve a lovely weekend

gx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Nome, Mel is right! You absolutely mustn't beat yoursefl up about this -by all accounts you've had a rough week and hav ereason to be feeling less than happy. Be kind to yourself and just get better so you can deal with the next steps feeling a bit stronger. Hopefully you'll get some reassurance about the fluid thing next week..
take care and hoe you're on the mend v soon,

Annie x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

ginny said:


> hi all,
> 
> mel, glad you are feeling a bit better. emilia is amazing isn't she..like having our own resident therapist...she's gonna be an amazing mum. (hope you're reading this emilia.)


Ginny you are so sweet. You've got me crying here. I think it's just easier to see the bigger picture after the event. When you've just come out of a cycle you remember all the times you felt low and feared the worst and you want to stop everyone you meet on here feeling it too! Anyway, your words were very kind and very lovely and made my day.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

HI everyone!  I hope that the Easter break will be a good one for all of us, no matter what the situation...  its apparently the time of fertility and rebirth - and of course theres the chocolate! 

Nome and Tizzywizz - so sorry to hear you have been having such a tough time, am thinking of you both and sending you lots of positive vibes.  I hope that your appointments next week bring you good news - as Melanie said, I find that I get clearer and more supportive info from the doctors who dont do the scans.  

Mel - also sorry you had such a difficult day yesterday, I hope today feels much better.  I am sure I will feel just the same on the 2WW and am sending you lots of positive thoughts too.

I had my ET yesterday afternoon - 2 8-cell embies, one a grade 1, the other grade 1/2 - and the procedure all went really smoothly (apart from the fact that the nurses were all at lunch and left me for an hour so I was soooo full it was unbelievable  - sorry if too much info!).  I've been resting up since, and am busy doing lots of visualising and positive thinking - thanks for all your advice Emilia (definitely resident therapist!) and for the book recommendation, I have found it really inspiring and am going to use some of the visualisations this weekend.  I feel really positive and calm but it doesnt quite feel real at the moment - did the rest of you have this? - so am trying to make it feel more real.  I just feel unsure what to do or not do - so DH is doing everything while I rest up!  Can I ask some more stupid questions?  I know I need to avoid hot baths etc but did you all have baths at all or just showers? I know it cant really make much difference but want to feel as safe as possible.... Also I read somewhere that some people are recommended to keep the belly as warm as possible eg with hot water bottles etc, did any of you do that too?  Any other tips definitely welcomed!

Thanks again for everyone's support, and hello to everyone I havent already mentioned, its hard to do this without making my  messages even longer than they are now!

Take care
SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi SC and congratulations on getting those embies on board. 8 cells are great and it won't be long before they're getting ready to burrow in! I'm so glad you liked Gill's book - it is very inspiring and some of those exercises are great for reshaping any aspect of life that feels blocked or stagnant. If you stick at it, it really works too. My sister somehow managed to turn a council house on a horrible estate into her own dream home in Sussex in 2 years through using Gill's techniques! Gill is our guru now - we've even met her and she is just lovely! Anyway - her visualisations will be great for the 2ww. I can't remember if the meeting your inner child one is in Living Magically but if it is I recomend it. Apparently a lot of us girls with fertility issues need to deal with our inner child! I did lots of work on this before and during my ivf. Meeting your future self is a good one too - I always met mine when she was about 7 months pregnant and radiant with it!

Anyway - enough of that! I had showers for the first couple of weeks but i think a warm (not hot) bath is fine, especially if it relaxes you. I used the hot water bottles during stimming but don't think i did after tx but it is supposed to increase blood flow to uterus. I would say not too hot after tx though - just warming would be best.

DH did everything for me for about 2 weeks - no lifting, no house work, no cooking! Zita West says don't hoover for the first 12 weeks either as it puts such a strain on your tummy area. I'm still not hoovering and with my ocd tendencies - I actually hate it but dh has taken over! No bad thing I guess though standards have slipped a little!

Oh another visualisation tip - there's a website - http://www.visembryo.com/baby/7.html which shows very clear pictures of the embryos at each stage right from fertilisation. If you are stuck for an image to visualise, check the stage and then you can really know what to imagine is going on down there! Each day click forward to the next stage and see what's changed so you keep your visualisations spot on! If you are quite a visual person it might just be nicer and less clinical to imagine it as a tiny baby from the start though.

Wishing you lots of positive vibes and love & light as Gill would say!

Keep living magically and the 2ww will fly by!

xxxx

/links


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi everyone,

s-c glad the embies are on board. hope you are resting up.

hi annie and emilia, hope you are also having a good day and hi to everyone else.

i am stressing a little as have not heard from acu for my blood results to say how much menopur i should be injecting.  had blood test this am but not heard anything yet.

also, since dilapan am having a little bit of light bleeding each day.  just wondering if this was normal??

hoping the phone's gonna ring...acu not answering either of their phones...

gx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi Ginny

Just a quickie to say am sure they will ring as soon as they have the results, sometimes i had to wait ages too - hope they have in fact called you by the time I write this so that you are all sorted.. good luck with it tonight.    

Also thought I would say dont worry about the bleeding, I had the same thing until about 2 days before EC which made me very nervous but they said it was completely normal and wouldnt affect anything - and it didnt!

Take care
SCx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi sc,

thanks so much for your reassuring message.  they did phone at about 7.15 and my e2 result was 525 which is pretty much spot on, so was toldto continue with 2 ampules.

re. bleeding, did you also have a dilapan?  it's hard not to worry about it but it seems people do have some bleeding post-dilapan, so tring to keep it in perspective.

am sleeping non-stop and starving all the time...did others find this when they were stimming??

hope you are all having lovely days, the sun's just starting to break through...yay!

Gx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Ginny, great news that your levels are right on track, looks like things are going really well for you!  Keep eating lots of good things too and getting lots of sleep - I didnt really notice this but it can only be good for you, so make the most of it! 

Re the dilapan - they tried to do this for me but couldnt get the catheter in to do it and said if they forced it I would pass out from the pain , so they did it under sedation another day - but it was the same procedure.  They did warn me I would likely have bleeding so I wasnt too worried until it carried on for so long (10 days)... but they said ignore it and they were right, it was all fine - it is quite an invasive procedure after all, so I would try not to worry unless its heavy (mine wasnt) - but you could always ring them to get their advice/reassurance if you are still worried.  Hope you can relax this weekend and enjoy the sunshine   (when it arrives properly today!)

Emilia, I was in a rush last night so didnt have a chance to thank you for your advice and lovely positive vibes!   I checked out that website which really helped me visualise where the embies are at right now (blastocysts today!) and I did both the visualisations you mentioned - I had done the inner child before but this was a new take on it, and so I learnt a lot - also the future self one was very interesting.  I was expecting to see myself pregnant or with small baby, but actually saw myself as a grandmother with lots of grandchildren, it was really inspiring!  I tried some of the others too and will let you know how I get on.

Love and   to everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend.

SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

S-C said:


> also the future self one was very interesting. I was expecting to see myself pregnant or with small baby, but actually saw myself as a grandmother with lots of grandchildren, it was really inspiring! I tried some of the others too and will let you know how I get on.


Wow! That is amazingly powerful. Your higher self clearly knows how the future's going to be! That is so brilliant that you can visulaise something so big and powerful. I am in awe! Keep up the good work.
xxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi everyone

Sorry for the me post but am feeling a bit down this morning - ACU told me that of the 3 embies left that they were watching, the 2 slow ones got stuck at morula, and the fast one made it to blastocyst but wasnt good enough quality to freeze...  the embryologist was really  positive about the fact that the latter meant that there was a good chance the best 2 that they put back in would have made it to blastocyst yesterday, but I cant help having a panic moment...  

I had been feeling really positive up till now - its amazing how quickly this can change though! - so think I need to do lots of positive visualisation today to get me back on track (in the garden in the sun) 

Hope you are all having a lovely sunny Easter!

SCx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi SC,

Sorry you are feeling down but the embryologist is right - the best two are with you now and are probably snuggling down, making themselves comfortable for the ride they are about to have for the next 9 months (positive visulisation and all).  

And although some people do manage to have take aways from this IVF process it seems that 50% don't.  So please think how lucky you are to have made it to this stage and good luck with your 2ww. 

Just taking a sneaky look on this site while at my in-laws - so many people to mention these days.  Good luck Mel with your own 2ww and hi to all the rest of you and hope you are enjoying the sun.

Julia

PS Nome - hope you are feeling better - I think you sound like a great mum - letting your daughter have the best possible time while you are ill at home. Grumpy sick mums don't make for the best company (I know, I have been there!).


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi,

julia, good to hear from you.  how was norfolk?

sc, sorry you are feeling down, but i agree with julia...the ones you have had put back are the highest quality, and therefore there's a good chance that they are progressing nicely, expecially with your visualisation. keep it going and keep focussing on your future self as a grandmother...  

hope everyone is enjoying the sun, i've spent the day with my 2 brothers who i never get to see as they work antisocial hours...it was lovely...reminded me of my carefree childhood summers...

my ovaries are starting to feel a little uncomfortable...hoping this is a good sign for my scan tomorrow.

going to bed soon as v tired, nite all

Gx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Ginny,

I got vvvv tired through stimulation and exhausted after the whole thing - so can understand how you feel. Also the aching ovaries is a good sign that things are starting to get going. Good luck for scan tomorrow. And pleased you had a good time with your bros.

Norfolk was really lovely, came back for a few days and am now at my in-laws in Lymington. We have had some nice days out but their Daily Mail, very negative and scoffing ways are really getting to me. Leaving tomorrow THANK GOD. I think *Emilia * should come down here and sort them out. BTW *Emilia * did you see the Guardian on Sat - they did a thing on 'places we want to move to' and this week it was Hastings. Sounds like a really nice place.

And not sure how long going to take the herbs. Can honestly say that I am now really over trying for a second and am feeling quite at peace (and a bit thankful that I don't have to go through the sleepless nights again) with having the lovely if demanding DS.

In which case it might be time for me to leave this message board soon - seen Catherine through to pregnancy as agreed all those weeks ago. But then again have to now wait to see if *Melanie* is pregnant, how *Ginny* does with the stimming, how *Nome* gets on and the other newbies.

Night all x


----------



## tizzywizz (Mar 17, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Happy sunny easter to you all!!  How lucky were we with this weather - it was snow threats and hail 3 weeks ago, wasn't it?  

Anyway, only a brief one from me - just especially wanted to send a hug to Nome who has been feeling a bit deflated.  Hang in their hun - I'm hoping to chat to Mr Ranieri next week too and hope that we both feel a lot more positive afterwards - he has a knack for that!    Keep talking - I know we don't want to drag the mood down but that's what this place is for.  

SC - congratualtions  on your ET going well.  Good luck with all the positive thinking and here's to using every monute of your 2ww with your feet up abd every whim and demand met!

JuliaM - good luck with which ever way you decide to go next with FF, thanks for making me feel welcome here  

To everyone else plenty of     and   to you, hope you doing well and being kind to yourselves!

xxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone  - we've been down in Sussex for easter so only just back now. Hope you all had a good one. SC try and remember that lots of embryologist believe an embryo is more likely to make it to blastocyst inside the womb than in a petrie dish and also, they picked the strongest 2 to put back so you have the two with the best chance on board. Keep positive and keep visualising. Sending you lots of love and positive vibes. xxxx

Julia - i didn't see the Guardian article though I heard hastings was called 'Nottinghill on sea' by The Times a couple of weeks ago. I'm not quite sure about that but it is fast becoming quite Crouch Endy. We can't wait to move now and just want this latest issue resolved so the move can get on track.

Hi everyone else - so many people now I can't name check everyone but thinking of you all and sending lots of love.
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

back from my first scan!  acu was crazily busy today and runnung 1 1/2 hours late!!  still, we had nowhere to ruch to so wasn't really a problem.

had 20 follies at my scan, ranging in sizes.  no wonder i can feel my ovaries!!  is this a similar number to what others had?? i know it doesn't mean they will all contain eggs and also doesn't tell you anything about quality, but was relieved that i am responding on my very little dose.  now hoping i'm not going to over-respond...honestly there's always something to be worried about.

went out for lunch on st john's wood high st on way home...was lovely. now going to rest my aching ovaries a bit in front of 24!

hope you are all having good days

Gx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Heh everyone... I've been a bit quiet on here over the last couple of days.  Thought I'd give you an update .... I naughtily bought a HPT this morning and tested with a result of a feint BFP (Clearblue).  I'm secretly hoping this is a good sign but know that I only technically day 12 and the clinic actually doesn't want me to test until 8 days time!!!  Mad heh!  Can't say I have any symptoms as such apart from being incredibly emotional 24 hours a day and totall y exhausted (that could be because of the crying though!!)  I have never been like this in my life - you really would have to see it to believe it     Lets hope this is my biggest sign heh   

Ginny - fab news on the follies - don't worry, I had the same amount when I had IVF last year. They are very good and will try not to get you over stimulated - just keep drinking lots of fluids though.

SC - hope your tww is going ok and you are not going totally    

Nome - hope you are feeling better honey.

hello to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

mn,

wow, that sounds promising!  not an expert on hpts but surely cannot be a bad thing to get any kind of positive result!!  fingers crossed that the line gets stronger over the next few days.  sorry you've been so tearful...hopefully its a good sign.

thanks for the reassurance re the follies.  

g x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

mn23160 said:


> Heh everyone... I've been a bit quiet on here over the last couple of days. Thought I'd give you an update .... I naughtily bought a HPT this morning and tested with a result of a feint BFP (Clearblue).
> 
> /quote]
> CONGRATULATIONS!
> ...


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

ginny said:


> had 20 follies at my scan, ranging in sizes. no wonder i can feel my ovaries!! is this a similar number to what others had?? i know it doesn't mean they will all contain eggs and also doesn't tell you anything about quality, but was relieved that i am responding on my very little dose. now hoping i'm not going to over-respond...honestly there's always something to be worried about.


20 follies is FABULOUS! Well done you. How many days have you been stimming for now? By the end I had 23 and 15 were ready and contained good eggs. 20 is a brilliant number! Congratulations.


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi emilia,

i'm on day 7 of stims.  thank you for your encouragement...feling chuffed but conscious of ohss risk.  drinking lots of water and having lots of protein!

g x


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

So you have a few days to go Ginny - don't worry though, I had 23 around day 7 and they just watched me closely and dropped my dose down when they needed to. But keep drinking lots of water! The great thing about acu is how closely they monitor you. I know Abdab fell foul of the dreaded ohss but I think it is relatively rare. You are doing so well and I'm sure you'll have a clutch of lovely eggs when the time comes. 
xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi guys, a belated Happy Easter to you all. The sun's certainly been a bonus... long may it continue. 

Ginny and Mel - really exciting stuff both of you. Ginny, sounds as though you'll have no trouble producing a lovely bunch of eggs for ET, that's great. I thikn your ovaries have v good reason to ache a little, they're obviously wokring pretty hard this bank holiday!!

Mel, i don't blame you for wanting a sneak preview - in your shoes i think i'd do the same - i have everything crossed for you anyway, for a confirmed BFP. 

S-C, hope you're feelin gbetter today, and not too sad about your remaining embies. I can imagine it would feel reassuring to have those in reserve, but hey, if this 2WW goes to plan and all your +ve visualisations come true, you could have your hands nicely full with twins and never need to look back!  

Emilia, i didn't realise you were moving out of London... good move! Hastings sounds lovely. We did the same last year, only moved to Basingstoke - not quite so lovely unfortunately!! Hope all's going well on that front anyway.

Hi to everyone else here and here's hoping that this week brings more +ve news..

Annie xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning everyone!

Wow - *Mel* - congratulations on your BFP, I am so so happy for you and I am sending you lots of positive vibes  for its confirmation! How are you feeling today and when will you be able to get the blood test at ACU? - its so exciting!

(Thanks for your good wishes too, after spending the last few days at home I am indeed going totally  and getting quite obsessed with every twinge, so although I was worried before I think its good I am getting back to work today, will just be taking it more easy that usual and finding time for deep breathing and positive thoughts - and sneakily checking this board!)

*Ginny* - brilliant news about your 20 follies, what a great number, it all sounds really good for you - you are responding so well I am sure you will have lots of lovely eggs! - no wonder you are tired though, make sure you are resting and drinking plenty!! (BTW my lovely sister gave me the boxed set of season 5 of 24 for these 2 weeks, what season are you on?!)

*Nome*, I hope you are feeling better after the last few days, - and also *Tizzywizz* - when are you each seeing Dr Ranieri? I have everything crossed for you.

*Emilia*, glad you had a lovely time in Sussex - my sister lives in Brighton so we escape down there a lot and it is certainly tempting for us to consider a move. Great that you should be down by the coast in time to enjoy the summer!

*Julia and Annie*, thanks for your advice and positive vibes, they must all be working as I feel much more calmly positive than before (a bit rollercoaster!) - but maybe thats the progesterone!! Julia, also glad you survived your inlaws to have a good time in Norfolk... also wishing you all the best whatever you decide.

Wishing everyone a good sunshiney week this week....

SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi SC - hopefully getting back to work will take your mind off all the worrying and you won't have so much time to fret. It is tough because you do analyse every twinge - I was the same. Sending you lots of positive vibes and hope you can keep your mind on work!
xxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Glad you  are all well and had a nice Easter break.

Fantastic news Mel on your  , good luck with the confirmation by blood test today, all will be fine.

Ginny that's fantastic re: your no: embies at day 7 stimming, you will probably feel more uncomfortable as they increase in size but remember it's a good thing. I had 23 follies and had 22 eggs that fertilised so drink lots of water around 2-3 litres/day which won't make you any more comfortable but will prevent any OHSS. Well done and focus on good quality eggs.

S-C, congratulations on your ET so take things easy with lots of +ve visualistion and good luck for the  

Hi to everyone else, Julia, Emilia, Adelaide, Abdab, Nome, Tizzy Whizz and Roozie.( Hope I didn't forget anyone !)

Had a brill time in NYC but now the tiredness has set in and I could sleep forever. Picked up the keys to our new house this morning so the mayhem of decorating is starting tonight as I have the painters in. It will pass the time until I have my first scan next week to confirm the no: of heartbeats.

Have a great day to all !

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi all, 

hope you have all had good days.

s-c i am on the current season of 24, the one on sky (think it's season 6, but not sure)  i actually think it's better to watch them as a box set as the drive and adrenaline are seriously reduced by adverts and a week's break between episodes.  enjoy!!  hope work was ok and you are taking it easy.

catherine, so pleased you had a good time in nyc (how could you not?!)  so exciting about your house as well...

julia, hope you are ok today.  glad you have reached some peace with the whole ttc issue.  hope you keep popping into the board as you'll really be missed if you disappear althogether.

roozie, hope you are having a good day, things are gonna be starting for you before you know it...

mel, hope you are full of beans today about you BFP.  all very exciting.

hi to emilia, adelaide, abdab, nome, tizzy whizz...we really are growing...

i am feeling a little more uncomfortable today, which can only be a good thing!  my e2 came back as 3700, which is a pretty big jump from my day 4.  still they suggested carrying on with the 2 ampules for now, to ensure the smaller follies catch up (some were 8mm, the bigger ones were 10-12mm)

hope you all have good evenings

Gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Looks like you are really progressing really well. 

You are more than half way there now with the stimming. You will find that your e2 will probably double every two days, I finished up with my last e2 at 14900 but they will carefully control your amount of Menopur. Your follies look a good size but they will like them around 17-18mm for EC.
Unfortunately you will need to grin and bear the feeling of being uncomfortable knowing that your ovaries are responding very well.
I hope you won't adapt the duck walk that I did it was hilarious !

Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi everyone - sunny day again today - doesn't it make you feel happier?

Well I am officially second trimester now! Feeling very fat around the tummy - I look about 5 months not 3 and a bit! I think my mum's raviolli, turkey and a lot of chocolate cake may have something to do with it though! Easter dinner is bigger than Christmas dinner for us Italians! I'm back on the health regime today with pineapple and pomegranate for breakfast! Lets see if I can make it through the day without Boo Boo making me stuff my face with carbs! Why is it you crave bread and cakes when you're pregnant? I never eat that stuff normally!

*Mel* - how are you doing honey? Have you had a blood test yet?

*SC*- how are things feeling now? When's your test date?

*Nome* - are you feeling better this week? Any news on your progress?

*Ginny* - hope your ovaries aren't too swollen and sore - they grow at a real pace in the second half of stimming.

*TizzyWizz* how are things going for you?

*Catherine, Adelaide, Abdabs* - how are you feeling? One of you must feel as sick as I did by now!
*
Annie* - when do you start your treatment? Are you feeling excited yet?

Hi *Julia* are you feeling rested after Norfolk? I'm back down to Sussex on Friday to get some quotes on the building work in the house. I just want to be there all the time now. DH is taking me out to St Clements in St leonards. It is supposed to be the most amazing restaurant and was started by some hot shot London chef from La Caprice and L'Odeon. Can't wait!

Really hope I haven't missed anyone - it's so hard to keep up with the business of the thread these days!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia,

Congratulations on entering your 2nd trimester and gosh how quickly you are progressing. I believe women feel most comfortable in this trimester.I know how you feel re: the carbs craving likewise I very rarelt eat them but seem to be drawn to them every day at the moment. Trying to be careful otherwise I won't be able to fit into my bridesmaids dress for my sisters wedding on 2nd June otherwise I'll have to wear Spandex !

Today funny enough started to feel a little nauseaus but really battling tiredness at the momemnt it's like a sickness. I'm also desperate to exercise, really miss spinning but waiting until 12th week so just going for long leisurely walks with DH in the evening.

Your house move sounds exciting and that restaurant sounds a real treat...enjoy !

Have a great day!

Cx

p.s my pregnancy ticker is playing up...the number of weeks pregnant is correct but the no: remaining days is less than yours ....can't be bothered to sort out !


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

The tiredness is horrible isn't it? Some people don't get the sickness at all and most get it around 7-8 weeks so watch out - it may be coming! Hopefully it won't be around for your sister's wedding! How many weeks will you be then? There's no way I would fit in a  bridesmaid dress now! All of a sudden at 12 weeks your uterus moves up and you can't hold it in anymore. Because I've been eating so much I think there's a bit of a layer of fat on top too which is making me look bigger than I really am! I'm starting yoga and pilates this week. I'm not going to do much cardio because I didn't do a lot before and they say don't start anything new but I'm sure you'll be able to go back to spinning - though you may have to limit yourself a bit.

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

hope you are all well.

wow emilia, you're steamiong ahead in your pregnancy...how does it feel to tell people you're pregnant...it must be lovely.

catherine, hope you are managing to rest up to try to reduce some of the tiredness...at least if you're tired you know something must be there, sapping up all oyur energy!

i had my day 9 of stimming scan today.  have 21 follies, most are 10-16mm, but one is 19 already!  apparently the sniffing means it won't release early...what would happen if it did??  would it mess it all up?  my uterus is 12mm which they were really pleased with, and i'm waiting for my e2 result tonight to know what dosage to take.  beginning to feel like a whale, although don't think you can see that much from the outside, just my tummy sticking out a bit ore than normal!  ec looks like it will be mon (16th).

hope you are all enjoting the lovely weather

Gx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi,

*Emilia* and if any others are thinking of doing yoga while pregnant you must try Nadia's pregnancy yoga at TriYoga at 2pm on a Saturday in Primrose Hill (http://www.triyoga.co.uk/). It is the best yoga class for pregnant women who want to move as well - highly recommend it and even if you only try it once.

Julia

/links


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks Julia - I was looking for one in Crouch End but PH isn't too far. I'll have to give it a go.

xx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

well have e2 of 8200, so need to continue tonight, then 1 ampule tomorrow and scan on fri...

hope you are all ok..been abit quiet on here this afternoon...

mel, any news on your blood test?
sc hope you are coping with 2ww  

hi to everyone else
Gx


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

hi all,

just a quick update from me ... well, I've decided to hold out until Sunday which will be 14 days after embryo transfer andtwo days earlier then the suggested test date.  Still hoping that its a BFP but doubts are creeping in a little as had terrible AF cramps yesterday and today although they have gone, I'm really aware that my tum feels, well different     .  Oh yes, another thing - I had the tiniest ever pink spotting/discharge yesterday - I mean barely noticeable (so sorry if TMI).  I'm really hoping its the embryos settling in - does anyone think so  Anyway, trying to keep positive. Hopefully I will be having a blood test on Monday   
Ginny - great news on your follicles - I think its really looking good for you
Emilia - congrats on reaching your 2nd trimester - I bet it has felt like forever to get there!
Catherine - hope you are well and the sickness stays away - I can totally understand your worry for your sister's wedding!  i hope your energy comes back soon x
S-C - how's it going? I agree, getting back to work really helps. The days are flying by now.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you 

dashing off as want to watch the Apprentice if i can kep my eyes open long enough  
love mel


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi mel,


re. symptoms...some people do seem to have af pains and spotting and go on to get a bfp...it's so hard to know but any kind of bfp on a hpt has to be a good indicator. fingers crossed for you hun   

apprentice was hilarious...where do they find these people

sleep well all,

Gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Mel - I had lots of af pains and in fact on occassion still get some now. It's the embryos settling in and your uterus adjusting. The pink discharge around the time af is due is very common and is down to implantation. Why not do another HPT and if it's a BFP (which I'm sure it will be - it's very rare for them to be wrong) then call acu and get that blood test booked for tomorrow or Monday. You're way past the time when it's ok to test. I'm not sure why acu give such a long wait for testing and I'm sure no one sticks to it! Wishing you lots of positive vibes.


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Morning lovely ladies!

Just a quick update from me - you can tell I have been at work, no time to post (also dont really want to log onto a fertility site at work as our IT guy would spot it!).  I'm generally feeling quite positive but am reading every symptom in the hope it confirms pregnancy rather than drugs, though I know it is way too early to say!  (I have constant AF type dragging pain, very sore and tender boobs, and am really exhausted even after 2 days at work - crashed out during the Apprentice!  The thing is, I dont think my symptoms were as extreme in the IUI 2ww but they could all mean anything,   especially as my M.E. usually makes the last week of the cycle really tiring!)  I've also been trying to work out how early I could test... Emilia if you tested 9/10 days after a 5 day blast then presumable I can test 11/12 days after a 3 day embie?  That would mean next Mon/Tues instead of the following Saturday.  Only problem is DH goes to work really early (5ish) so would have to do it on my own and really wanted him to be there (though it would also be good to be able to surprise him with the good news,  something I have always longed to do!)  How early did all you ladies test?

Mel - I would just echo what everyone else has said, I am sure that it will still be great news, though I dont know how you are resisting booking that blood test, have you done any more home tests?  Sending you lots of positive vibes, keep believing! - though I know this 2ww can drive you crazy!  

Emilia - the restaurant sounds fabulous (though so does your mum's cooking!), hope you enjoy your weekend in Sussex.  How exciting too to be in your 2nd trimester, my sister is nearly 5 months pregnant and feeling great after the tiredness/nausea of the first trimester.  BTW I am a member of Holmes Place in Crouch End and the beginners class on Saturday is excellent (pilates) if you want to try it out - (she is a really inspiring 60 year old lady!) - though I guess you wont want to join a gym when you are about to move!  

Ginny - it is fab that you are responding so well, it looks set to be really great news for next week!  Am sending you lots of positive vibes! 

Catherine - welcome back from NYC (belatedly!) - and keep resting up, apparently the tiredness does really lift so you can really enjoy your sisters wedding without falling asleep at 9!

Hi to everyone else - Adelaide, Abdab, Tizzywizz, Nome, Julia, Annie...  wishing you all a good day today  

SCxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodmorning Girls,

Hope you are all well today.

Ginny, you are responding so well, do you think the EC will be scheduled for Monday then ?

Mel, I had strong AF type pains with a 'dragging /digging' sensation in my side from day 3 post ET ( I had a 6 day blastocyst transfer) and I really thought it was all over. I still have the AF pains to date. I did my first HPT on day 9 which was a faint +ve and repeated it on day 10 and 11 and had my blood test on the day 11. So it's looking very good for you and I really hope so.  You really don't need to wait until the date recommended by ACU.

S-C, glad you are keeping yourself occupied during your 2ww eventhough at times it feels like 22 weeks.
I did test first thing in the morning (DH made me jump in the shower while the result developed, but it did pass the time). I used the Clearblue HPT and not the digital (result can be affected by the HCG jab)but if testing up to four days early the box info requires an early morning uring sample.  

Hi to everyone else ! 

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

mel, hope you are ok today and the advice from the thread is helping.  thinking of you hun and sending you   

s-c sounds like you are on good form and the positivity is really important...hope the time flies by until test day

catherine, hope you are well today and a bit less tired.

i had a bad night last night and keep worrying that my follies might not contain eggs, or that they will not be good quality, and then about fertilisation...so much to worry about...must try to focus on one step at a time.  using positive affirmations and challenging all my negativity, but feeling anxious despite all that.  did you ladies all stress about the same things at about this time?

hope you are having good days

Gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

S-C said:


> Emilia if you tested 9/10 days after a 5 day blast then presumable I can test 11/12 days after a 3 day embie? That would mean next Mon/Tues instead of the following Saturday. Only problem is DH goes to work really early (5ish) so would have to do it on my own and really wanted him to be there (though it would also be good to be able to surprise him with the good news, something I have always longed to do!) How early did all you ladies test?


Yes you can basically test14 or 15 days from ovulation so that's egg collection for us ivf girls. I tested on day 15 post egg collection to be absolutely sure though I know many people use those early tests and test a few days earlier than that. I think day 15 po is perfect as it will give a bfp if there's one to be had and a few days earlier could give a false negative.

I tested when DH was out and then had to wait an unbearable hour to tell him! When I was pregnant before I bought this gorgeous cuddly toy rabbit for the baby. I put it on his computer keyboard with the pregnancy test in it's lap, knowing the first thing he would do when he came in was turn on his computer! He saw it and burst out crying! It was very lovely.

DH and I just left Holmes Place crouch end because we had so many problems when Virgin take over - incorrect amounts taken from our bank by dd, not being allowed more than one towel - a bugger if you have long hair to wash, and worst of all they changed the off peak hours and claimed HP had changed them a year before but never enforced them! It was an out and out lie and as DH liked working out at 7am when the gym opened he was v annoyed they made that peak when it had always been off peak. In the end we left with a few stern words! But I know who you mean - she is lovely and I used to do her class. She's Sophie Okenado's mum by the way! DH has joined a gym in town near work and I'm waiting until we move to join one of Duncan Bannatine's new gyms in Hastings.


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Ginny* stressing is SO normal but try to relax as much as you can. Your follies will be brimming with lovely high quality eggs. Look at acu's amazing results so far on just this thread. So many of us have got to blastocyst and so many of us have got pregnant either way. You have lots of lovely follies and I just know you'll get lots of eggs too. I have read that although it's quality not quantity that matters if you have quantity you are likely to have quality too - it shows you have responded well to the drugs.

I've never heard of anyone with that number of follies having them empty. Focus on those eggs growing & ripening ok? Visualise like mad! We are all rooting for you and I know you'll be fine.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks Emilia - I thought I had worked it out right and it feels a lot more do-able to have to wait a few less days!  What a lovely story about how you told your DH the news, it was such a great way to do it, it must have been such a special moment for both of you!

Ginny  - I was totally worried about all the same things, especially as I had been warned it might be the case due to age/AMH.  I had visions of having no good eggs at all!  It was a lovely surprise for me to find out how many eggs I had got when I came round from the EC (9 out of 11 follies esp as I had been told I only had 9 follies!).  As Emilia said I have never heard of anyone having lots of empty follicles - especially as you are responding so well to everything inc the uterus lining too.  You have been doing all the right things - try to relax as much as possible (not easily done I know) and I am sure you will get the news you are waiting for soon!  Sending you a big hug!  

SCxx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

SC your cat is gorgeous. Is he a Crouch Ender? He might know my big ginger baby!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Ginny, I was so anxious aswell especially coming towards the end of stimming and pre-EC. We decided that every good result would be a blessing as we had achieved a lot more with IVF than IUI. So to hear the no: follies we had, that they all contained eggs, all fertilised and were good quality and then to go to blastocyst I was even greatful for all of that but the icing on the cake was the +ve result.
Keep focused and approach each phase positively as it arrives. You have done so well so far and I expect everything will turn out well for you and as the other girls have said ACU have a fantastic record especially since January '07.

Emilia, that's a lovely story re: telling your DH re: your BFP.

S-C, looks like you'll test early then sending you lots of


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

emilia, catherine and sc, 

thank you so much for your lovely posts...i find it so reassuring hearing your positivity...think i'm just having one of those days...work has been unbelievably stressful...i work in a really busy hospital and cover all of the 34 wards.  this week has been mad as i have been the only one in covering the wards...and i've had to have time out for appointments as well.  haven't really stopped all day, except to post earlier.  there is such unrest at work with redundancies and some colleagues not liking that i am having time off for appts (even though they know what it's for!)  so been running around with my heavy ovaries all day. 

ok deep breath, it's only work...i'm doing something much more important at the moment...something i care about much more...and i'm not willing to jeopardize my chances by getting caught up with stress!
thinking about my lovely follies.."i am growing good healthy eggs"   

 
Gx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi everybody,

I just wanted to let you know I'm still around and thinking about you all. 

I'm incredibly busy as DH and I are putting together a huge event on 23 April, meaning it's crunch time right now! Don't have time to write but I do lurk around regularly to know how you're all doing. I'll be back fully after the event...

Good luck to those of you mid-treatment and in their 2ww. I'm sending you all lots of    . Mel, really hope your BFP is confirmed soon - like the others, I really have a good feeling about it. ACU did tell me that HPT never showed false positives, only false negatives so here you go...

My bump is growing nicely and can't wait to see the twins again during our next scan in 10 days. Just wished the little buggers didn't make me so sick sometimes - although I'm not really complaining here, as it's a sign all is going well.

Love to all on this sunny evening.

Adelaide


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Goodevening Girls,

Just got in from a lovely 30mins walk in the park with DH and then I left him off for his run. Really miss working out especially spinning and have also cancelled my gym membership due to the house move. Trying to walk most evenings now if I can ! 

Adelaide great to hear you are well and that your bump is growing nicely, I bet you can't wait for your next scan. Is that at ACU / NHS ? I've had no sickness ??!!! I've had the odd wave of nausea so either I'm very lucky or maybe it's due to arrive. Haven't bought any books yet as waiting for my 1st scan next Tuesday. Best o' luck with your event on the 23rd  

Ginny, glad you feel a bit better. I fully sympathise with you re: work when I was a clinical Dietitian I know how busy the workload can be in a big hospital. I know you are near the end now but I always booked 9 / 9.30am appts at ACU so I got to work early and there was less likely to be a delay !  

Hope everyone else are having lovely evenings !

Cx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Emilia said:


> SC your cat is gorgeous. Is he a Crouch Ender? He might know my big ginger baby!


Yep Emilia he is a Crouch Ender too, he is lovely but a big baby, gets bullied by all the other cats on the street, so if he does know your beautiful one, its probably not a happy relationship!! (Yours looks much cuddlier than mine too!) (BTW I just remembered to tell you that my neighbour went to The Pilates Place all the time during her pregnancy and said it was excellent, not sure if you tried them already?)

Adelaide - lovely to hear from you too, good luck for your big event and let us know how the scan goes if you get a chance!

Happy evenings all! I am just catching up on Life on Mars!

SCx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Well he's lovely *SC*. My old ginge is a little old man now at the grand old age of 14 so he got beat up last week after a lifetime of beating up others! Poor thing was covered in bites and scratches. I shall definitely try the pilates studio - I had heard it was good. There are a couple of pregnancy yoga classes in crounc end which I'll try too so I'll let you know how I go with those as you'll be needing them soon enough!

I'm off to Sussex today to see our house again so if you do have your bloods done wishing you lost of positive BFP vibes!

Hello to everyone else and I'll check in with you all tomorrow night or Sunday.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

hope you have all had good fridays.

emilia, hope the house is lovely...v exciting.

catherine, hope you are feeling ok.  lots of women don't get nausea, and you've certainly had the right tiredness symptoms...i'm sure all is well and your little beans are snuggling down nicely 

i had my last scan tday.  follies doing well. 3 are too big now, but 18 are the right size and i also have 4 smaller ones...no wonder i feel huge!  just waiting for blood results, if e2 ok then ec will be on mon at 12! there are 4 others havng collections on mon as well!!

btw with the pregnyl injection, did you all have to take 2 vials, and do you use 1 or 2 waters? have phoned acu to ask but not heard back yet.


gx


----------



## JuliaM (Jan 26, 2007)

Hi Ginny,

Its 2 vials with 2 water.  Very exciting about your follicles and if you are going in on Monday that means the injection will be on Sat night (I was the same).  I wish you the very best of luck for the whole procedure and look forward to hearing just how many eggs are lurking in there.  I had 9 follicles and produced 20 eggs so you just never know.

Julia


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi all,

I went up to UCH this morning to have my blood taken and am now having the most stressful wait of my life. They said that I should expect to hear something after 5.15pm.  I know its only 1 hour later but I can't tell you how much this is dragging. I am now convinced that they phone through the positives first and that's why I haven't heard.

Has anyone else had their blood results late when its been a positive?

a very worried mel xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Mel, you poor thing, I am on tenterhooks now waiting to hear your news which I am sure is positive... and in fact you are probably celebrating with your DH right now!  Sorry I cant help with the order of their calls but if I were them I would do the routine/negative calls first and save the best ones for later!  Also I think that Ginny was waiting for ages last Friday too, they are just so busy!  Thinking of you!   

Ginny, brilliant news about all your follies, all my small ones made it to big ones by the Monday so you may have even more by then!  I hope you are feeling better about it going really well on Monday now?!  Sending you lots of    too this weekend!

SCxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Ginny, well done, you are the home run now. I can't remember the combination of the Pregnyl as my little notebook is locked away in my office. I don't want to presume the dosage as it maybe tailored to you directly. I'm sure ACU will call you tomorrow. I too had my EC on a Monday so you'll have the Pregnyl tomorrow night. Best of luck for it and more importantly for EC on Monday     

Mel, I can't believe you have had to wait so long to get your blood results but I know they are so busy there at the moment. I hope you are celebrating with your DH as I write this and can't wait to hear your news.  

Wishing everyone else a lovely evening and weekend!

Cx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls,

sorry i haven't been popping in much to wish you all luck with things.

hope your weeks have been going well anyway...

this was just meant as a quick hello before bed to say i'm thinking good thoughts about you all, Ginny, Mel and S-C particularly. Ginny, you sound like you are manging remarkably well having to buzz about like a blue arsed wotsit with laden ovaries!! I'll be thinking about you on Monday - i'm sure you're well positioned now to have plenty of great eggs, one or two of which could easily be the ones....

Mel, i feel nervous for you - just hopign you've now got that result and you're out there celebrating  

The thread looks as busy as ever and seems to be brimming with pretty +ve news  So keep going with all your   everybody and let's hope there's plenty more good news still to come. 

I should be due up for the dreaded ov reserve test thing next week (just AF keeing me in suspense) so will let you know what they say there. I'm not expecting it to be particularly good news given previous events but just praying it might not be too terrible. 

Enjoy some sun the next couple of days folks   ...Emilia, hope you're having an exciting time down at your new place, and a big, belated congrats for safely entering your 2nd trimester 

Annie x

PS. Will have to get a piccie of my beloved little furry girl up on here to keep your two company E and SC!! Shame she's no longer a north london puss!! x


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

thanks everyone for all your support. I'm really turning out to be the "nutcase" on this thread and showing anyone exactly how not to behave in a TWW!!  Well, the ACU finally called at 7.15pm    They confirmed a   but said that because this was a Day 12 blood test, they would like to re-do next week - I'm going in on Wednesday at 9am.  I did ask if my levels were bad but they reassured me that they quite good at this stage (over 100) and that it was just to ensure they kept going up.  It could ofcourse be because of my history of last pregnancy when I had a missed miscarriage but didn't find out until the scan so I went up there all confident that i was going to see our little bud on the scan only to be lying there on the table with them staring at the screen saying they couldn't see the development - it really was awful and even now I dont feel I can celebrate that BFP until I know the levels are rising. Soooooooooooo,, roll on wednesday.

thanks everyone for keeping me slightly sane!

love Melx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Congratulations Mel!      Well done you - I am so glad ACU confirmed you BFP. I understand you want to take it easy but stay positive and continue visualising your little embies. Sending  you lots of     so your levels keep rising next week. 

Love
Axx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

wow mel,       

cngrats hun, so delighted to her such lovely news...well done you.  keep on visualising, and i'm sure weds will go beautifully.  so pleased for you hunny x

roozie, thinking of you.  sure af will turn up soon and then it's on to the rollercoaster...we'll all be here to help as much as we can.

thanks girls for your positivity re my follies.  my e2 came ack as 21000 which is a little high, but they just said to take no menour, then trigger shot tonight at 11 (with 1 vial of water...think they really do tailor things individually!)  starting to feel real now...ec on mon at 12!  

hope you allhave lovely sunny weekends,

gx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Wooo hooooo!!!  Brilliant news!  I was dying to check in this morning to see what was going on - congratulations Mel and DH!!        I can completely understand why you would be anxious for the next few days but as Catherine says I am sure that you will get good news again, try to relax as much as you can this weekend and keep believing!  I am sending you    too!

Thanks for your message too Annie, I hope that your appt next week brings you good news.  ACU got me this far, and I really hope that they can do the same for you.  Sending you  lots of positive vibes!    Oh, and do put up a picture of your lovely cat too!

Good luck with everything on Mondaytoo Ginny- just  this last  jab tonight and then you will get the good news you deserve, lots of lovely eggs!  

I think I am now turning into a 2ww nutcase though, Mel! I have been staying really  positive and talking to the embies even at work and on a long train journey yesterday (silently of course in case people really did thing I was   !)  But this morning I had a really disturbing dream where I kept doing a pg test, getting a positive result,then  "waking up" to find it wasnt true,  and then having to do a new test all over again. I did it 4 times in all before I properly woke up.... then cried my eyes out.  DH wondered what was going on!  Thank goodness I havent bought  any tests yet or I would have had to do it this morning.   I am trying to believe its a good sign but I had my first ever pregnancy dream when I was on the last 2WW for IUI and had thought that would be a good sign too.  Also all the twinges I had have disappeared so I am thinking it was all the drugs... apart from boobs being bigger than I have ever seen them before, even on previous 2ww.  Would the progynova do that?  (sorry if tmi!  )  Its so hard to stay positive all the time and then feel guilty you are letting down your embies for letting any bad thoughts take over at all!   

Sorry to send this on a lovely Saturday  morning, I feel better just being able to tell you all really, its so  great to know  you  are here!  I am going to spend the afternoon lazing in the sun to warm up the bubbas and will do lots of visualising at the same time.   Hope  you all enjoy  this lovely weekend!

SCXX


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

dear sc, 

firstly here's a big hug .

you are absolutely enttled to have down days, especially after a horrid, disturbing few dreams.  the dreams mean nothing, except that it's on your mind.  it all sounds positive, from what you have written.  ow much longer until you test??  try some deep breathing and visualisations, and every time a negative thought pops into your head, challenge it and say you don't believe it.  you are so nearly there, and doing so incredibly well.

 and lots of hugs

gx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks for replying so quickly Ginny, your words make so much sense and I really appreciate all your   especially when you are right in the middle of all this too!  I will go out into the garden to absorb the sunshine and all the   and am sending some right back to you!

Have a lovely weekend
SCX


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Oops sorry forgot   to say that I am supposed to test next Saturday (16 days after ET) but from Catherine and Emilia's advice/experience it looks like I could test 15 days after EC which would be Tuesday.  But this means doing it at 5am and both DH and I having to go to work afterwards - fine if good news but not so good if it isnt.  Also I couldnt wait for test day but today I feel like putting it off for as long as possible!  I think I will buy tests this weekend and then see how I feel as it gets closer...

SCX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Mel* what fantatsic news! I am so happy for you - huge congratulations to you and DH.
          
       

*SC* Hang in there - you are so close now. My twinges came and went and then right before I tested I got bad af type pains but some people don't get that at all. It's so hard to know the right time to test - you have to do what's easiest for you and DH so have a good think about it. Wishing you so much luck and positive vibes honey.

*Ginny* sounds like you are doing brilliantly and there will be lots of lovely eggs - can't wait to hear how it goes. I will be thinking of you when you have your EC and sending lots of positive energy and good vibes your way.

Hi to everyone else.

xxxx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

*Mel* - What fantastic news ! Congratulations to you and your DH            
Keep as positive as possible to send  to those embies on board.

*Ginny* - what an e2 result ! Good luck with the trigger jab tonight. Get lots of rest and sun tomorrow !

*S-C* - I know the 2ww can seem like 22 ww and I too had lots of dreams it's just that it's playing on your mind constantly which is not surprising after all we go through to get this far !At least you are entering the 2nd week now.

*Roozie* - hope AF comes soon so that you can start your ov. resv test. Sending you lots of 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the gorgeous weather


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,


hope you are all enjoying the lovely sunshine.  i am feeling a little bit grim today...v. bloated, tingly 
(.)(.) and i feel like i have af pain...so weird. did anyone else feel like this prior to ec?

trigger shot yesterday didn't sting nearly as much as i thought it would..maybe coz dh did it so slowlyand gently!

hope you are all ok,

ec tomorrow!!  

gx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Glad the trigger shot went ok last night. I found it quite uncomfortable eventhough DH did mine also  

I had the the same symptons that you now have prior to EC but as tomorrow is similiar to ovulation I had them every month aswell. I know how uncomfortable you feel with all those swollen follicles on board, but you have responded so well so everything is looking so good for you tomorrow. Make sure you get lots of rest when you get home tomorrow afternoon. You will feel quite bloated really up until ET and when the cyclogest will switch from the rear to the front door  !

I wish you the best of luck tomorrow and will be thinking of you, when you feel ready let us know how many follicles you get and we look forward to hearing following your calls from the embryologist every day.

Enjoy your evening in this lovely weather !

Sending you lots of     

Love,

Cx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

thanks catherine,

made me feel so much better.  

think some r and r and chocolate is in order.  definitely get to be couch commando tonight...might watch something really girly and comforting.

love 
g x


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Hope you all enjoyed the sun this weekend - what glorious weather!

Just a quick one to say good luck to Ginny. I'll be thinking about you tomorrow - I'm sure ACU will collect lots of lovely eggs. As Catherine said, don't forget to put your feet up to let your body recover fully before ET. Can't wait to hear about your eggs and embryos in the next few days!

Have a great evening everybody. DH has just prepared a lovely roast but I'm on yorkshire pudding duty so need to go a prepare it.

Adelaidexx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Hi all

Just got in from my parents place for lunch and lazing in the sunshine - feel quite chilled out today... thanks for all your support yesterday when I was going slightly loopy!   

Just wanted to send a quick note to Ginny to wish you well tomorrow, I will be thinking of you and look forward to hearing your news whenever you are able...  I'm sure it will be brilliant news!  

Love to everyone for the last bit of the weekend!  Just off to catch up on some tv watching!

SCxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya all,

just popping in to say to Mel, congrats to you and DH - so brilliant.  May Wednesday bring you that final confirmation so that you can totally believe it and celebrate it. 

And Ginny obviously ... best of luck for EC tomorrow, i'll be thinking about you at 12.   I bet you can't wait to get on with it now... how exciting, sounds liek those eggs are well and truly ready to meet their mates!!  . Look forward to hearing good news anyway & try to take it easy afterwards..  you're doing magnificently ...


S-C - not long to go for you now. Keep going and being as +ve as you have been... you can't do any more than that and i'm sure you'll be in for some exciting news like Mel before you know it. Lots and lots of of   to you too! 

Hi to E & C - hope your respective houses are looking good! 
C, thanks, your wishes might be helping... just got early signs of my AF so appt. looking set for this week.

annie
xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Ginny *I had exactly those symptoms but I always get them around ovulation and EC is really like one big huge ovulation marathon! Wishing you lots and lots of luck for today - I am sure there will be loads of gorgeous eggs. Just think, tomorrow you'll be getting that first phone call to hear that your eggs have fertilised and your baby has begun it's journey towards life. If you can get hold of some arnica and take it three times a day from any time now until the day of transfer, it really helps with the healing. As you have lots of follies like I did it might be quite sore for a few days and the arnica speeds up the healing process. You can get it from most health shops & chemists and 30c would be best but 6c is ok too. If it's 6c take it every 2 hours from EC for about 4 doses and then 3 times a day.

*Mel* how are you feeling mummy?! Has it sunk in yet? How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is feeling good today?


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi all,

thanks for all for your good wishes and encouagment.

roozie, pleased it looks like tx can begin soon.

sc, glad you had a good time at your parents yesterday.

hi to emilia, adelaide, catherine and everyone else.

EC today went smoothly and we have 15 eggs in the capable hands of the embryologists. feeling a little battered and crampy, but v pleased...just have to wait for the phonecall tomorrow to let us know re fertilisation...rollercoaster never stops!

acu was so busy today...5 ecs and 5 ets!! 

hope you are all having good days. emilia, thanks for the tip re arnica.  also in need of paracetomol and keep falling asleep!!

gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ginny that's brilliant - well done you! I had 15 so it was a lucky number for me. I have everything crossed for you re fertilisation etc. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Ginny!  

15 eggs; that's a really good number so I'm sure you'll have some very positive news from the embryologist tomorrow morning. 

Good luck for the waiting game in the next few days. Rest well in the meantime. 

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ginny,

Congratulations on your ec of 15 eggs,you must be so chuffed   You will start to feel more comfortable and less bloated over the next few days. Defintely take the arnica if you can get hold of it as Emilia said as it helped me, I took the 30c.

Best of luck tomorrow for your phonecall tomorrow re: fertilisation, your eggs and DH's sperm are in the trusty hands of the embryologists.

Get lots of rest until then !

Hope everyone else is well.

Cx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Congratulations from me too Ginny, that is brilliant news and it looks like you will be all set for even more good news tomorrow - I look forward to hearing it!  

(My mum decided to visualise a fairy sprinkling stardust for me after EC, she obviously didnt know that this is one of the symbols on the site.  It worked really well for me (in fact too well for two eggs that each let two sperm in !) so am sending your eggs some now!) ....  

Look after yourself for the next couple of days! - look forward to hearing your news whenever you can post.

SCXX


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi ladies,

thanks for the lovely messages.  feeling a bit more awake now!

catherine, hope scan goes well...is it tomorrow??

s-c   for test if you decide to do it to it in the early hours tomorrow.  finers crossed xxx

   to you both

gx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

well done Ginny! Brilliant stuff....you must have every chance of getting a few perfect embies. Shall look forward to hearing how it goes once you're up to it and here's lots more  

hi to everyone else too.. hope your weeks have started well!

annie xx


----------



## S-C (Apr 3, 2007)

Ladies, I really really wish I hadnt done this but I tested this morning and got a negative.  I feel totally devastated as I really thought this was going to be our time, and thought I would be able to surprise DH with the news tonight.  I am trying to be positive and think that perhaps it is a false negative, but I dont think they are very common at this late stage (12dpt).  I am also trying to persuade myself that they are only 50% reliable if you test 4 days before your period (which I am telling myself is testing date on Saturday).  I really wish I had waited till Saturday as this is making the 2ww much worse now!

Luckily I have a busy day with lots of meetings at work so will have to get on with things, but feel a bit lost at the moment and just hope I dont end up    there!

Sorry for such a miserable post

SCX


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

SC - I am so, so sorry about the negative result. It's so deflating and heartbreaking to see the negative test. I am sending you a big hug.



There are some people who have very low levels and the tests don't pick them up until later (my best friend tested negative until she was about 6 weeks pregnant) but this is very rare. Were your embryos day 3 or day 5? It would make you either on day 15 or day 17 post ovulation so the test should give a result. But remember until you get af it isn't over and there is always a possibility.

I wish I could say something to make you feel better but I know there isn't anything. But I am thinking of you and sending you positive thoughts and lots of love.

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

SC, I am so so sorry to read your news. However, don't lose hope until your test day on Saturday. As Emilia said, it could be that your levels are too low to be picked up right now but will be fine in a few days. I have read quite a few stories on this site when it has happened so it isn't all over just yet. 

In the meantime, sending you   and thinking lots about you. 

Lots of love
Axx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

s-c, i am so sorry for you negative result.  as the others have already said it's not over until it's over...sending you a massive .
xxxxx

feel bad for posting this now, but had call from the lovely sarah at acu this am.  12/15 embies have fertilised, so v pleased.  1 egg was underripe, one had 2 sperm in, and the other did not fertilise.  still 80% is a great result...   when we heard.  can't stop thinking about our little embies...gearing up for tomorrows phonecall when they will be able to tell us about the quality.

will spend the rest of the day on the sofa...feeling v sore and bloated and woke up with a v sore throat this am so really hope not coming down with something before et!!

love and to all

gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Ginny we're like egg twins! I had 15 and 12 fertilised properly - two were double fertilised! So you could well be on for a nice clutch of blasties - I ended up with 6 which is quite a high percentage.

Congratulations on your amazing results - 80% is fab as they only expect 60% I think.

xx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Well done Ginny! Really glad to hear you've got a nice batch of embryos to play with. I really hope they make it to blast - you have good chances with this lovely number!

Have a relaxing day on the sofa. I too went down with a cold between EC and ET and wasn't sure if I could take throat pastilles and painkillers. When I called ACU to check, they said normal doses of paracetamol and throat pastilles were completely fine as it was best to have me in great form for ET. So there you go, you've got three (or five?) days to take care of yourself before getting those lovely embies on board. 

Axx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Oh, I forgot to ask...

Catherine, when do you have your first scan? I bet you can't wait to see how many heartbeats can be seen!

I have my 12 week scan next Tuesday - I am so excited to see the beans again. I am starting to show properly so can't wait to see what's happening inside! 

Hello to everybody around. 
Ax


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Girls,

S-C, oh no I'm so sorry to hear about your negative result   I really hoped this would have worked for you. Maybe try re-testing on Saturday ?

Ginny - well done on your number of eggs fertilised, I'm delighted for you. It's great to get the call and learn of the progress, good luck for tomorrow. Sarah is lovely isn't she. Get lots of rest in the meantime.

Roozie, any sign of AF ?

Emilia, Adelaide, Julia, Abdab, Mel and Nome hope you are all well.

Went to ACU this morning for my 1st scan. I'm 7 weeks + 1 day pregnant with an estmated due date of 4th Dec. There were two heartbeats !!!! It's twins we couldn't believe it ! So lots of    from DH and I. One is 9.2mm and the other is 7mm. 
(I presume the larger one was one of the blastocyst which was hatching as it was transferred and the smaller one was the blastocyst which was still in it's shell )
Dr Hall did the scan and was quite pleased so need to back again next week for another scan. We were so in awe I forgot to ask for a scan photo !

So Emilia and Adelaide please lead the way with advice !


Here are some flowers for all        
Cx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

*Catherine* what amazing news - you must be over the moon with your two for the price of one! That's two set of acu twins on this thread now! I really am so happy for you.

How annoying they didn't give you a pic. I'm sure you'll get one at your 12 week scan anyway and you can ask for one next week. The 12 week one is brilliant because you can see the baby - or babies - moving about, kicking and dancing and they look like proper babies rather than aliens! We seem to have about 6 scan pics now. At the 12 week scan they gave us three different pics.

The scans are so moving aren't they - just seeing that little heart beat - or in your case two - flashing and flickering away - WOW - nothing like seeing that for the first time.

Well you better get reading up on twins and also saving!!!! I just ordered our travel system and it's all expensive enough for one baby!

xxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Catherine,

Twins - woohoo!      Welcome to the club - I'm delighted to be able to share twins stories with you! I imagine you and DH must still be in shock (albeit a really happy one!). It took me quite a few days to realise that I had not one but two little ones on the way. 

Now that the surprise is over, I just can't wait to have them both in my arms! 

Lucky you, being able to see them again in one week only...

Axx


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Emilia and Adelaide,

Thank you so much for your good wishes and yes, it hasn't sunk in yet !!! I think I can go ahead and do some reading now ! Registering with my new GP practice tonight so will get to chat with the nurse also my ante-natal care.

Just a quick question - Dr Hall said all was fine with the scan, (the heartbeats and yolks were clearly visible) but as I was in so much awe I forgot to ask why she needed to have another scan in another weeks time....did this happen to either of you ? 

xxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Catherine,

      

TWINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so over the moon, such fabulous news!!  you must be awestruck and totally bowled over.  many congrats to you and dh.

gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Catherine - I had an early scan at 6 weeks with sca, heart beat etc and they suggested another at 8 weeks. Mine were at the EPDU at my nhs hospital though not acu but they said it was more to ease any anxiety I might have more than anything. After the second scan I was referred on to normal antenatal care.

I'm sure its routine so don't worry too much. You saw the heartneats and that's the main thing. I think with twins they monitor you more as well especially as one can be much smaller than the other and they want to ensure bot are progresisng nicely.

Now start researching double buggies - they are seriously pricey!


----------



## CATHERINE1 (May 10, 2005)

*Emilia* thanks for the reassurance ! I'll ask next week and ensure I remember to get a scan picture.
Yes, double trouble brings double prices.......oh well . You sound like you are starting to get organised...lead the way with the advice.

*Ginny * thanks for your good wishes, hope you are resting nicely & good luck for your phonecall tomorrow.


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Hello girls

Hope you are all well

Catherine - Congratulations on your exciting news. How lovely to have twins, you must be thrilled.
Ginny - Great news about the EC what an amazing number. Hope you get lots of Embies. Good luck for the ET
SC- Sorry to hear about your negative result, but as the others have all said it could still be positive. Fingers crossed for you.
Hello to everyone else and sorry I haven't been around much. I saw Dr Ranieri last week and after my OST results he said I probably wouldn't respond very well to IVF so it's not looking too good at the moment. He said the best chances would be with IUI  as it's worked before and that's only if I can get my tubes sorted out. It looks like i'll have to have a laparoscopy and then see if anything can be done after that. Just trying to get my head around it all and also face the fact I might have left it all a bit too late.
Has anyone else had a laparoscopy?

Take care
Nome x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

hi nome,

sorry, haven't had a laparoscopy.  so sorry it was not the news you wanted to hear. sending you a big  

let us know how you go

gx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

I've had two Nome - ask me anything you like.


----------



## mn23160 (Feb 7, 2006)

Just a very quick post from me as I don't want to depress the thread.  I had a call from the ACU 20 mins ago and my HCG has crashed to 9 so I have lost my pregnancy. Feel really       but deep down I knew when I passed a very small clot yesterday.
Going to see Mr Ranieri tomorrow at 9.30am - i've never seen him before as I always see Mr Serhal but he can't see me until the end of May and I want some answers sooner as this is the 2nd early miscarriage I've had.
Thanks for all your support - I'm not going to let this beat me. I'll dust myself off and get ready for IVF no 2 but in the meantime give myself a well deserved glass of wine tonight 

xxx love to you all xx


----------



## Emilia (Oct 31, 2006)

Oh Mel I am so, so sorry. Dr Ranieri is lovely and I'm sure he'll be looking for answers. My thoughts are with you and it's amazing you can think about being strong now, going through all this. I had 2 early mc too and so did my mum so there is hope. Take care of yourself sweetheart and take time to grieve.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 15, 2006)

Mel, so sorry to hear your sad news.   You seem to be taking it all very bravely so well done - I really hope it all works out for your next IVF Tx. Dr Ranieri is very knowledgeable and I'm sure he'll be able to advise on the best course of action for next time. 

Thinking about you and DH, and sending you bubbles. 

Axxx


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

oh mel

 so sorry hun.  had everything crossed for you.  you are being so brave. really hope dr ranieri has the answers you are looking for.

lots of love to you and dh

gx


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Mel, I'm so sorry to hear your sad news. I think Dr Ranieri is wonderful and I'm sure he will be on the case.  Thinking of you and your DH.
Take care
Nome x


----------



## nome (Mar 3, 2007)

Emilia - Dr Ranieri said the laparoscopy would be keyhole surgery. I just wondered how long I'd need to be in hopital and then how long I'd need to recover, so that I can organise DD. 
Many thanks
Nome x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*I'll be starting a new thread and locking this one within next few minutes...please make sure you save any messages you're about to post so you don't lose them...

thanks
Natasha*


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92219.0

N x


----------

